# Fantasy Cross Promo Thread (blurbs, covers, tours, new releases)



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Fantasy. Do you write it? Do you read it? Do you have books out that could use a boost or have one coming out soon? Maybe we can all help one another climb the charts. The romance writers are doing it, the NA writers have been helping one another out. The SF writers are gearing up, so what about us? Going off the notion that indies helping other indies succeed is the way to keep everyone's career growing, I thought it might be nice to start a cross-promo thread. 

Rather than trying to lock this down to a particular kind of fantasy, anyone and everyone writing a fantasy of any sort is welcome to participate here. Have vampires and werewolves in your line-up of creatures? Perfectly fine. Is there some romance in your fantasy? Bring it on. Epic fantasy, high fantasy, urban fantasy...it's all good.

Are you looking for a feedback on your blurbs or covers? Post them here.
Want to set up a blog tour with other fantasy authors who have audiences yearning for more of what they like to read best?
Looking for people to fill out a bundle or box set? Maybe you'll find them here.
Wondering if someone is willing to tweet your new releases to help you spread the word? Ask away.

----

Speaking personally, this is where most of my writing falls. I'll have another book ready to make the rounds about the middle of next month, but for now, I'm happy to spread the word about those of you who have books out or launching soon.

Who's in?


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Oh fab, I'm in!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

In like Flynn!


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

I've got a fantasy series that's sitting dormant until I can find time to work on it. I'm in! I don't think I'll get around to mine until late this year, but I'll help boost others.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm in :--)


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

The first in my series is free for another 6-8 hours. http://www.amazon.com/Concealed-Power-Healers-Meligna-Book-ebook/dp/B00D6GDY1W/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1 And the second book is reduced from $5.99 to $3.99.

As for future promotions, we should totally cross promote.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

KJ, just posted about your book on my Facebook page. I've only 31 Likes so far but every little helps. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gayle-Ramage/307817215997247?ref=hl


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Hooray! People.  

KJ, I tweeted your link. Will put it on my page as well.


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't forget to pm I Read Fantasy with your new releases and sales...we do feature them on our various social media outlets and they have a good chance of making our newsletter.

www.ireadfantasybooks.com

M


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

mrv01d said:


> Don't forget to pm I Read Fantasy with your new releases and sales...we do feature them on our various social media outlets and they have a good chance of making our newsletter.
> 
> www.ireadfantasybooks.com
> 
> M


Thanks! I thought I'd already Liked IReadFantasy but Facebook tells me otherwise. Corrected now.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

mrv01d said:


> Don't forget to pm I Read Fantasy with your new releases and sales...we do feature them on our various social media outlets and they have a good chance of making our newsletter.
> 
> www.ireadfantasybooks.com
> 
> M


Ooh, thanks, M. Great link.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Share on Twitter K.J.! I'm in guys


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Tweeted, Kylie. Good luck!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm game. Though for various reasons, I don't do facebook.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Vaalingrade said:


> I'm game. Though for various reasons, I don't do facebook.


No need. Do what you're comfortable with, help out only if you like and it makes sense for you and your readers.

Hopefully no one ever feels like anything here is an obligation.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in.

In the future, one of the nice things I've noticed about the NA promo thread is people sort of pre-write their promo tweets giving easy things to retweet. It can't hurt


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Doomed Muse said:


> I'm in.
> 
> In the future, one of the nice things I've noticed about the NA promo thread is people sort of pre-write their promo tweets giving easy things to retweet. It can't hurt


Absolutely and TEASER IMAGES guys are golden.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Book 1 in my fantasy trilogy is free. Maybe I could do a blog post on other free books.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Tweeted, Patty. Good luck! I've actually been meaning to read that one--love the cover.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Tweeted, Patty. And thanks to everyone else. My novels in the 1,000 free range right now. Amazing given I did no promo except social media and having you guys help me out :--)


----------



## djv1120 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm definitely in. I am having a new cover made and maybe I can get some cross-promo love when it is done. For now, I will post some books on my Facebook page. It only has 200 or so followers but I do get a little interaction.

If anybody wants to follow me on Facebook, the address is https://www.facebook.com/davidjvanbergenjr

Following each other on Facebook is a good way to cross promote as we'll so lets do that too!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Tweeted, Patty! And doing a blog post would be great, I think!

And followed, David, though my page isn't a separate entity so it won't boost your follower number. I'm still there!


----------



## djv1120 (Dec 7, 2013)

SLGray said:


> Tweeted, Patty! And doing a blog post would be great, I think!
> 
> And followed, David, though my page isn't a separate entity so it won't boost your follower number. I'm still there!


Thanks for follow. I created an Author Page which is what I referenced. I also have a personal Facebook account which is what I use to follow other authors. You are correct saying following as a page doesn't boost numbers. It is always best to follow from your personal page. That way, when you comment on things on other author's pages, all your friends see what you did which hopefully helps other authors grow their presence.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, goody!  

I'll be happy to send out Facebook annoucements on my Find, Read, Love pages. Please provide the text with links in order to make it easy for me.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

djv1120 said:


> Thanks for follow. I created an Author Page which is what I referenced. I also have a personal Facebook account which is what I use to follow other authors. You are correct saying following as a page doesn't boost numbers. It is always best to follow from your personal page. That way, when you comment on things on other author's pages, all your friends see what you did which hopefully helps other authors grow their presence.


Fair enough. I always worry about spamming myself, but it's true that it makes it easier for others to see. Fixed.


----------



## TLarcombe (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm interested. Mine are historical fantasy (couldn't find a better genre fit), but with Merlin in the books you know there's a heavy fantasy content.

I just got the first book of my series onto alternate sites when it came out of Select (now on B&N uploaded separately, and Smashwords as of today). The second in my series is still a pretty new release, came out within the past week on Amazon and will be only there until it's out of Select also.

Tom.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in  So how does this work best?


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

heidi_g said:


> I'm in  So how does this work best?


For now, if you're comfortable promoting the new releases other people post on your FB page (to potentially expose them to new readers) or on your twitter if you have one, that's the thing to do. Eventually I'm sure we'll arrange blog tours or box sets or things like that if people want.

And if you're not comfortable passing books on to your readers, then liking facebook pages and following twitter accounts is a nice thing to do.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in.  Considering that I'm primarily a fantasy and science fiction writer, then yup!

My Cobweb Bride Trilogy is now complete, and book one is perma-free.

Can sure use a boost...


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Please y'all consider entering your books here as well: http://findreadlove.com/#authors (if you haven't done so already).


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

okay, so i love to tweet fantasy books! will people post links or something to books they want tweeted. I'm not as active on FB, but I'm hoping to remedy that in a month or so. I guess, what I'm asking is will people make posts and say: Please Tweet, spread the word about this? I think that will be easier? So we just have one go-to source that we could check in the newest comments and act on them? Sorry, I like easy to follow instructions! (Also, sorry I missed helping out on that free book on on the first page, I've been of the forum for most of the past week)

Also, I am remaking some covers for my fairy tale/high fantasy series, that I'd like to post in a few days. Would it best to post them on this thread rather than on a main one? 

Overall, I am sooooo about supporting anything fairy tale/fantasy/magical realism, so will this be inclusive in that way?


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> Please y'all consider entering your books here as well: http://findreadlove.com/#authors (if you haven't done so already).


Thanks for the reminder on this and the link. I'm republishing a series and when I get it done, I plan to finish the things I started there!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

heidi_g said:


> okay, so i love to tweet fantasy books! will people post links or something to books they want tweeted. I'm not as active on FB, but I'm hoping to remedy that in a month or so. I guess, what I'm asking is will people make posts and say: Please Tweet, spread the word about this? I think that will be easier? So we just have one go-to source that we could check in the newest comments and act on them? Sorry, I like easy to follow instructions! (Also, sorry I missed helping out on that free book on on the first page, I've been of the forum for most of the past week)


It would be easiest for everyone if the things people want tweeted/posted to FB/blogged are at least posted with links included. If there's a particular descriptive text you'd like used, supply that as well, with the understanding that the person doing the tweeting, etc. can use or not use it at their discretion.



> Also, I am remaking some covers for my fairy tale/high fantasy series, that I'd like to post in a few days. Would it best to post them on this thread rather than on a main one?


Are you going to be looking for comments or critiques on them? Or just wanting to share them? Either way, please feel free to post them here. Just let us know what you're looking for. 



> Overall, I am sooooo about supporting anything fairy tale/fantasy/magical realism, so will this be inclusive in that way?


All of those things could fall under the fantasy umbrella, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Vera Nazarian said:


> I'm in.  Considering that I'm primarily a fantasy and science fiction writer, then yup!
> 
> My Cobweb Bride Trilogy is now complete, and book one is perma-free.
> 
> Can sure use a boost...


Hi Vera,

Just tweeted with a link to your book. Not sure how you link to a specific tweet but this is what I put

_Gorgeous cover, intriguing premise and FREE - 'Cobweb Bride' Book 1 by Vera Nazarian. amzn.to/1lfNEAN #fantasy #mythology #romance_

My Twitter is http://www.twitter.com/garam81


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh, I'm in. I write fantasy romance (not paranormal). Love the idea of cross promoting with others.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Count me in too!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm in too. 

ETA: Tweeted Fire & Ice and Cobweb Bride.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

garam81 said:


> Hi Vera,
> 
> Just tweeted with a link to your book. Not sure how you link to a specific tweet but this is what I put
> 
> ...


Done! Please provide easy to tweet sentences, it's easier!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I'm rubbish at writing good tweets.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oo0ooo000ooo my free book (Enemy of Enemy) is Science-Fantasy so probably not a fit (not that I would not accept any help!), but I will be watching this thread anyways cause I love to read fantasy and do recommend books in my twitter/facebook feed from time to time. 

I was late to the party missed the free promo that was just mentioned in this thread, sorry Vera!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I added a lot of people who's twitter feeds I could find, and will keep an eye out for retweet potential. I don't do much on facebook, can post things, but can only follow as my page, which is less useful (and I really don't check it often!)

Just missed out on tweeting the free promo (and picking up a copy), sorry. 

This is a great idea!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

*sticks nose in room to see if I'm welcome, and sees the guest list is quite varied*

Concentrating on my new adult series ATM, but will definitely be popping in here to tweet a few links my readers may be interested in.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> Oo0ooo000ooo my free book (Enemy of Enemy) is Science-Fantasy so probably not a fit (not that I would not accept any help!), but I will be watching this thread anyways cause I love to read fantasy and do recommend books in my twitter/facebook feed from time to time.


Read your blurb and several of your reviews. Sounds like a good mix of sci-fi and fantasy. Picked it up and tweeted it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Read your blurb and several of your reviews. Sounds like a good mix of sci-fi and fantasy. Picked it up and tweeted it.


  Wow thanks! I am @VincentTrigili on twitter - yeah I know hard to guess that one... but did not want to be too easy to find.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Are children's fantasies (i.e. fairy tales) welcome here too? Because Dragons and Dreams is on sale for 0.99 today (and I'll probably leave it up that way tomorrow) as part of an eBookSoda promotion. I don't twit, but I do have two FB pages and a web site that I'll gladly post about (non-erotic) fantasies for other authors.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=B00D4YITPM


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I don't see why not, Becca. I've posted your book on my FB page. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gayle-Ramage/307817215997247


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Awesome. I'm in. I'm going to bookmark this thread for when I have more time. I love promoting other authors and this is definitely my genre!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

garam81 said:


> I don't see why not, Becca. I've posted your book on my FB page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gayle-Ramage/307817215997247


Thank you! I'll monitor this thread to see what should be posted on my FB pages.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Edited. sorry but I think this is clearer.

The series I'm just completing is a humorous sci-fi/fantasy mash up and should be out in April and May this year. I'm happy to like people's pages. A bit leery of endorsing books I haven't read but I'm also very happy to interview people on my blog if you want to take part in my blog spot. I guess the best thing to do is give you a link and have a look. Basically, I've turned the interview into a game. You give me two links, some a blurb about a book you wish to publish and write 100 words about the five things you want to see expunged from existence and why they should be. I put them on the site and my (and your) readers vote. It's all very light and humorous. The next week, we see how well you've done.

Previous examples can be found here: http://www.mtmcguire.co.uk/tag/box-010

Have a look and see what you think. For legal reasons, I have to state that it's obviously not based, in any way, on Room 101; a BBC Radio 4 game, which was later transferred to TV.

If that all looks a bit scary you are welcome to do a guest post, instead. Feel free to write about yourself, say, what got you writing, something that inspired your books, things that help you write, tips for beginners... whatever you like (within reason). Ping me a PM if you're on.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I tweeted your link too Becca. And I saw you book mentioned in one of the freebie emails I get too. Indie Book Bargains I think it was? Hope you get lots of sales.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Vera Nazarian said:


> I'm in.  Considering that I'm primarily a fantasy and science fiction writer, then yup!
> 
> My Cobweb Bride Trilogy is now complete, and book one is perma-free.
> 
> Can sure use a boost...


Tweeted a link to your book this morning. It sounds pretty intriguing.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't have a new release, as stated in the first post, but I do have one that's a month(ish) old. It's my debut urban fantasy and if you think your readers are interested in first-person, slightly snarky male multiracial vampires, well... 

This is what I usually tweet.

One vampire. One faerie girlfriend.
Toss in a werewolf. Chase with a mage on a mission of revenge.

http://amzn.to/1cZ5Rca

#fantasy #indie

And this is what I usually post to FB:

Take one vampire with legendary powers. Add a curvy faerie girlfriend and an ageless witch. Chase with a mage on a mission of revenge. Read!

http://amzn.to/1cZ5Rca

But if you're so inclined, post as you like, of course.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

SL - I tweeted for you.

If anyone would like to tweet this, I would appreciate it. It's for Chasing Mercy - I just released the sequel this month.

Tweet:
It SHOULD have been the best summer of her life...but that's not how it turned out. http://amzn.to/100WxPv #ParanormalRomance #fantasy


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I already posted this on the SF cross promo thread, but I'm going to repost it here:

I'm going to try an experiment. I'll to do an "Indie speculative fiction of the month" post on my blogs for newly released (i.e. in late December or January) indie speculative fiction. I'm going to list titles and blurbs in alphabetic order by author and probably include covers as well. I'll also design a banner. The post will go up in the next few days. Would be nice if people could share the post, once it goes up.

I've already included _Searching for Mercy_ by Stacy Claflin (plus link to preqel), _Immortal Lies_ by S.L. Grey, _Cobweb Empire_ by Vera Nazarian plus link to books 1 and 2, _Fairies and Fireflies_ by Becca Price, as well as a book mentioned in the SF cross promo thread. If anyone else has a new SF, fantasy or horror book out, let me know. It would also be nice if Stacy, S.L., Vera and Becca could post a link to your covers, so I don't have to hunt them down.

If this works, I'm going to make it a monthly feature on my blog.

I also run an irregular series of interviews with international indie authors on my blog, so if anybody else would like to be interviewed, let me know.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

That sounds great, Cora. I'm glad to share when the post is up! Here's a link to my cover, btw: http://slgray.com/ILcover.jpg

I'm also considering opening up my blog on the weekends. I have not been doing more than the occasional post on the weekends over there, so I figured I could open them up for promoting other people's works. I have this Saturday, the 1st, booked up, but after that, it's pretty much open, so if people want to do weekend guest posts, I'm willing to host. Just drop me a PM if you have a specific date you want and I'll pencil you in.

I don't have the largest following, but people do stop by, and a few more eyes can't hurt, right?


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Stacy Claflin said:


> SL - I tweeted for you.
> 
> If anyone would like to tweet this, I would appreciate it. It's for Chasing Mercy - I just released the sequel this month.
> 
> ...


I d n't tweet, but I included it on my fb page.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Stacy Claflin said:


> SL - I tweeted for you.
> 
> If anyone would like to tweet this, I would appreciate it. It's for Chasing Mercy - I just released the sequel this month.
> 
> ...


Done! 
By the way, I'm posting them from my FRL Twitter account, if anyone wants to retweet them: https://twitter.com/findreadlove


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

SLGray said:


> It would be easiest for everyone if the things people want tweeted/posted to FB/blogged are at least posted with links included. If there's a particular descriptive text you'd like used, supply that as well, with the understanding that the person doing the tweeting, etc. can use or not use it at their discretion.


Totally agree!! I think the more we help each other help us, the better it will be and more effective. Thanks for writing up a tweet and FB post. I've posted both of them!



SLGray said:


> It would be easiest for everyone if the things people want tweeted/posted to FB/blogged are at least posted with links included. If there's a particular descriptive text you'd like used, supply that as well, with the understanding that the person doing the tweeting, etc. can use or not use it at their discretion.
> 
> Are you going to be looking for comments or critiques on them? Or just wanting to share them? Either way, please feel free to post them here. Just let us know what you're looking for.


I don't know, I think both? I'll think about it 



SLGray said:


> All of those things could fall under the fantasy umbrella, as far as I'm concerned.


Great, thanks!

I posted Becca's and SL Grays stuff to FB and tweeted SL Grays tweet I'm going to try to make a point to check this thread regularly and pick up any twitter/FB requests. Again, for me, if you can help out with a message, that would be huge and appreciated!

I'm not really pushing anything right now&#8230;


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

As I've already said in the SF thread, I'm preparing a blog post with links to 4-6 free books for readers of my blog to sample. Feel free to give me the links below or in a PM.

I'm also willing to RT interesting blog posts you may have made.

I'm very reluctant to post links on my FB wall or Twitter stream unless I can vouch for the book in question because I've read it or I've read other books by the same author.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> As I've already said in the SF thread, I'm preparing a blog post with links to 4-6 free books for readers of my blog to sample. Feel free to give me the links below or in a PM.
> 
> I'm also willing to RT interesting blog posts you may have made.
> 
> *I'm very reluctant to post links on my FB wall or Twitter stream unless I can vouch for the book in question because I've read it or I've read other books by the same author.*


(BIB mine)

Totally understand, Patty. It's the same with me and voting for books I've not read yet just because I know the author or the author has asked. I don't mind tweeting/posting the here and on the SciFi thread. I do have a look at the blurb first, though, and if it sounds like a good story then I'll definitely post it. So far they've all sounded interesting.

SL - I've tweeted your tweet, and I've scheduled a Facebook post for 10am UK time.

Stacy - I've scheduled your tweet for 12 noon UK time.

If someone wants to help out with a tweet/Facebook post for a year-old book, I'd be forever in your debt and send you some home-made Lemon Cake (cookies are _so_ last year )

Mischievous creatures in the attic and a strange redhead in the living room. Welcome to Edinburgh! smarturl.it/pixies_amazon #fantasy #supernatural


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

garam81 said:


> If someone wants to help out with a tweet/Facebook post for a year-old book, I'd be forever in your debt and send you some home-made Lemon Cake (cookies are _so_ last year )
> 
> Mischievous creatures in the attic and a strange redhead in the living room. Welcome to Edinburgh! smarturl.it/pixies_amazon #fantasy #supernatural


I just tweeted you, it sounds like an interesting quick read, i might just give it a try myself


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Thanks very much!


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

If anyone wants to help out with a tweet or such, my novel _Sensation_ is now on sale for .99.

Tweet: #Ebook deal - Best Selling #fantasy "Sensation" on sale for $.99! http://amzn.com/B00CNCCXDK #Kindle

(FYI: the book's a former #1 Best Seller on Amazon, but I'm not married to the verbiage if someone wants to change the wording.)


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Kevin, just scheduled your tweet for 1pm.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Tweets sent.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Thanks, Nathalie.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a few updates;

The first info is for those who have missed;
Brand new website for the world's only Auralight Fantasy (RSS and Email subscription now available. The site also have plenty arts, licensed soundtrack presenting the atmosphere of the series, high quality HD CG trailer, etc, etc...);
http://www.crystalshadeangeni.com

And the new stuff;
The promised, new extended author biography;
http://www.crystalshadeangeni.com/#author

And my favorite new thing;
Music tracks #38 and #39 are in. Listen the two new licensed music tracks, Volume 2 / 02 - Destroyed Library of Gracius Angenius (Forgotten Memories), and Volume 2 / 03 - Peace and Reconciliation (Guardian Grace's Theme). Both of them are available on the Official Website's Music Corner.
http://www.crystalshadeangeni.com/#music


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

garam81 said:


> Kevin, just scheduled your tweet for 1pm.


_Grazi._


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

SLGray said:


> I don't have a new release, as stated in the first post, but I do have one that's a month(ish) old. It's my debut urban fantasy and if you think your readers are interested in first-person, slightly snarky male multiracial vampires, well...
> 
> This is what I usually tweet.
> 
> ...


Tweeted


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Stacy Claflin said:


> SL - I tweeted for you.
> 
> If anyone would like to tweet this, I would appreciate it. It's for Chasing Mercy - I just released the sequel this month.
> 
> ...


Tweeted this for you, Stacy.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I put a new cover on Rogue Powers recently. A little different, but I think it really stands out.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

just scheduled garam's and Kevin's tweets!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Thanks, Heidi.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

philstern said:


> I put a new cover on Rogue Powers recently. A little different, but I think it really stands out.


It's definitely interesting. I can't say that I could pin down a genre with it, just at a glance. Being a geek-girl, my brain went to mutants and so some sort of young adult version of the X-Men (blame the 'Rogue' and the yellow and green colors if you must , and seeing as it's in the coming of age and dystopian categories, I guess I guessed pretty well.

Have you seen a shift in sales after putting a new cover on the book?


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

garam81 said:


> Hi Vera,
> 
> Just tweeted with a link to your book. Not sure how you link to a specific tweet but this is what I put
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Gayle! 

I followed you on Twitter.

I need to come up with a few "canned" tweets, and I suggest everyone else here does also, so we can simply paste and tweet! Or FB, or whatever...


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> I'm in too.
> 
> ETA: Tweeted Fire & Ice and Cobweb Bride.


Thanks, Mackenzie! 

What's your Twitter?


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

No problem, Vera.

Ooh, I'll do likewise. 

Good idea. Some people already have done that, but I'll need to put my thinking cap on and come up with some 'cans' of my own.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> Done! Please provide easy to tweet sentences, it's easier!


Thanks, and will do, working on it...


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

SLGray said:


> I don't have a new release, as stated in the first post, but I do have one that's a month(ish) old. It's my debut urban fantasy and if you think your readers are interested in first-person, slightly snarky male multiracial vampires, well...
> 
> This is what I usually tweet.
> 
> ...


I just tweeted you!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Stacy Claflin said:


> SL - I tweeted for you.
> 
> If anyone would like to tweet this, I would appreciate it. It's for Chasing Mercy - I just released the sequel this month.
> 
> ...


Tweeted you, Stacy...


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Cool idea. I'm glad someone started up a thread like this for fantasy folks. Now I have fodder with which to revive my Twitter feed. 

I also want to invite any of you who have written _magical_ fantasy to add your books to the Magic Appreciation Tour. It doesn't cost anything, and you get free access to the Magic Appreciation Blog Tours, which is a network of fantasy authors who host blog tours for each other (we have over 40 fantasy authors in our group now).

Thanks to everyone who included their twitter and Fb links. I'll be following/liking you soon!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Vera Nazarian said:


> I need to come up with a few "canned" tweets, and I suggest everyone else here does also, so we can simply paste and tweet! Or FB, or whatever...


As soon as you post those, I'll schedule the tweets!


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd love to be in this! I'll be doing a blog tour this spring/summer for the third book in my Erdemen Honor epic fantasy series as well as one for my new Christian urban fantasy supernatural thriller series (it's a little hard to classify). I'm also looking for guest bloggers this summer, so please get in touch with me!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, here are some canned tweets for *Cobweb Bride* and its sequels:

It's #Free on #Kindle - COBWEB BRIDE by Nebula Award Nominee Author http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DK02MHG/ #WLCFreeToday #ebook #fantasy #historical

Atmospheric and romantic fairy tale Renaissance novel COBWEB BRIDE by a Nebula Award Nominated Author! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DK02MHG/ #free #epic

What is Blood but the Wine of Life? - COBWEB BRIDE http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DK02MHG/ #fantasy #epic #historical #free

In the absence of Death, In the presence of Death, Only one thing remains, It is Love. - COBWEB BRIDE http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DK02MHG/ #free #ebook

Many are called... She alone can save the world and become Death's bride. - COBWEB BRIDE http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DK02MHG/ #fantasy #epic #historical #free

What if you killed someone and then fell in love with them? - COBWEB BRIDE http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DK02MHG/ #fantasy #epic #historical #free

The ordinary village girl faces the mysterious Black Knight... COBWEB BRIDE http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DK02MHG/ #free #epic #fantasy

Death has a Champion, lovers are fulfilled, and a dark queen rises... - COBWEB EMPIRE http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FF40HKO/

In the absence of Death, In the presence of Death, Only one thing remains, It is Love. - COBWEB EMPIRE http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FF40HKO/

The world is broken... A dark Goddess rises. A mortal maiden must stop her. - COBWEB FOREST http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HMCLO9U/

There is only Love-and Stories. All else is but a shadow dream. - COBWEB FOREST http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HMCLO9U/ #fantasy

Thanks, folks!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> Cool idea. I'm glad someone started up a thread like this for fantasy folks. Now I have fodder with which to revive my Twitter feed.
> 
> I also want to invite any of you who have written _magical_ fantasy to add your books to the Magic Appreciation Tour. It doesn't cost anything, and you get free access to the Magic Appreciation Blog Tours, which is a network of fantasy authors who host blog tours for each other (we have over 40 fantasy authors in our group now).
> 
> Thanks to everyone who included their twitter and Fb links. I'll be following/liking you soon!


Thanks, I just signed up!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

OMG you guys! I just about had a heart attack just now!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #768 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ABAXFCY

I didn't promote it, didn't even know it had gone free yet till I scrolled down and saw that rank!

           

My husband's asleep and my dog doesn't get what the big deal is all about, LOL!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> OMG you guys! I just about had a heart attack just now!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #768 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> ...


WOOT!!! I did my part as grabbed it to read/post about soon.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> WOOT!!! I did my part as grabbed it to read/post about soon.


Thanks!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Thanks!


Got two of your doggy books now. I plan to read/review/blog/tweet about them and I am expecting them to be great fun reads. It will take a little time cause I am in grad school so have TONS of reading that has to take priority, but I will.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd appreciate it if you could spread the world about my serial. 
It's dark fantasy/horror, the first two episodes are free, and the third will be out soon.

_What if your nightmares started to attack you? NightmarZ serial, first two episodes are #free! amazon.com/dp/B00BLI4H7W/ amazon.com/dp/B00CJJP5NC/_

Thanks!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

I've scheduled tweets for tomorrow morning for Vera, Cherise and Nathalie. CJ, keep us posted on your blog tour. I'm not scheduling in guest blog posts for the moment … so that's why I'm not signing up for anything … yet


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> OMG you guys! I just about had a heart attack just now!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #768 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!! I just got a copy so hope it helps too!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> I'd appreciate it if you could spread the world about my serial.
> It's dark fantasy/horror, the first two episodes are free, and the third will be out soon.
> 
> _What if your nightmares started to attack you? NightmarZ serial, first two episodes are #free! amazon.com/dp/B00BLI4H7W/ amazon.com/dp/B00CJJP5NC/_
> ...


Tweeted you, Nathalie!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

heidi_g said:


> I've scheduled tweets for tomorrow morning for Vera, Cherise and Nathalie. CJ, keep us posted on your blog tour. I'm not scheduling in guest blog posts for the moment &#8230; so that's why I'm not signing up for anything &#8230; yet


Thanks a million, Heidi!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Tweeted you, Kevin.

And congrats, Cherise!


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

heidi_g said:


> I've scheduled tweets for tomorrow morning for Vera, Cherise and Nathalie. CJ, keep us posted on your blog tour. I'm not scheduling in guest blog posts for the moment &#8230; so that's why I'm not signing up for anything &#8230; yet





Vera Nazarian said:


> Tweeted you, Nathalie!


Thanks!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

garam81 said:


> _Gorgeous cover, intriguing premise and FREE - 'Cobweb Bride' Book 1 by Vera Nazarian. amzn.to/1lfNEAN #fantasy #mythology #romance_


Tweeted and downloaded.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> I'd appreciate it if you could spread the world about my serial.
> It's dark fantasy/horror, the first two episodes are free, and the third will be out soon.
> 
> _What if your nightmares started to attack you? NightmarZ serial, first two episodes are #free! amazon.com/dp/B00BLI4H7W/ amazon.com/dp/B00CJJP5NC/_
> ...


Scheduling this for 12 noon UK time. I've actually got the first book on my Kindle, just not got around to reading it yet.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

If someone could show some love and tweet or facebook this it would be much appreciated!

Shapeshifters, half-demons and gnomes oh my! Rise of the Retics is an action and adventure filled fantasy for #kindle http://amzn.to/12Fquru


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Done, purplesmurf.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

garam81 said:


> Scheduling this for 12 noon UK time. I've actually got the first book on my Kindle, just not got around to reading it yet.


Thanks! 



purplesmurf said:


> If someone could show some love and tweet or facebook this it would be much appreciated!
> 
> Shapeshifters, half-demons and gnomes oh my! Rise of the Retics is an action and adventure filled fantasy for #kindle http://amzn.to/12Fquru


Done!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I already posted this on the SF cross promo thread, but I'm going to repost it here:
> 
> I'm going to try an experiment. I'll to do an "Indie speculative fiction of the month" post on my blogs for newly released (i.e. in late December or January) indie speculative fiction. I'm going to list titles and blurbs in alphabetic order by author and probably include covers as well. I'll also design a banner. The post will go up in the next few days. Would be nice if people could share the post, once it goes up.
> 
> ...


I will definitely promote your post. Thanks for including me! Here's the link to my cover: https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/1497618_564216880331851_518837224_n.jpg


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

purplesmurf said:


> If someone could show some love and tweet or facebook this it would be much appreciated!
> 
> Shapeshifters, half-demons and gnomes oh my! Rise of the Retics is an action and adventure filled fantasy for #kindle http://amzn.to/12Fquru


Tweeted!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Congrats, Cherise!

Thanks everyone for all the shares! I really appreciate it. I'm going through the thread, sharing here and there. I don't want to do everything all at once.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Got two of your doggy books now. I plan to read/review/blog/tweet about them and I am expecting them to be great fun reads. It will take a little time cause I am in grad school so have TONS of reading that has to take priority, but I will.


I got your freebie too, Vincent. I will read it and see if we might be able to do some cross promo in our actual books. And I expect it to be a great fun read as well!

ETA

Thanks, Stacy! I am a big fan of yours! I just reviewed all of your vampire books on Goodreads.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

*Some canned tweets:*

Best Seller in Vampire Suspense - Deception #99c #Kindle http://amzn.to/1aHMABu #RomanticSuspense #VampireRomance by @growwithstacy

It SHOULD have been the best summer of her life...but that's not how it turned out. http://amzn.to/100WxPv #ParanormalRomance #fantasy

From Stilettos to Sneakers: Fallen by @growwithstacy http://amzn.to/15JbkA0 #Free #ParanormalRomance #GreatBookDeal #RomanticSuspense

Silent Bite http://amzn.to/1bX9dfb via @growwithstacy #NewRelease #Christmas #Holiday #ParanormalRomance #Suspense #Vampire


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

How do I make shortened Amazon links like those? I wanna post some canned Tweets, too. 

And yeah, I'll Tweet someone's canned Tweet each day. I don't want to Tweet them all in one day. So far, I don't Tweet enough to subscribe to any service where I can schedule Tweets. If you know a free way to schedule Tweets, I'm all ears!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm not doing all of the promotion at once, or even on the same day, either. We don't want to turn into all promo all the time, or overload our readers, right? 

Cherise, you can shorten links by going to bitly.com


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> How do I make shortened Amazon links like those? I wanna post some canned Tweets, too.
> 
> And yeah, I'll Tweet someone's canned Tweet each day. I don't want to Tweet them all in one day. So far, I don't Tweet enough to subscribe to any service where I can schedule Tweets. If you know a free way to schedule Tweets, I'm all ears!


HootSuite. 



Stacy Claflin said:


> *Some canned tweets:*
> 
> Best Seller in Vampire Suspense - Deception #99c #Kindle http://amzn.to/1aHMABu #RomanticSuspense #VampireRomance by @growwithstacy
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Randall Boleyn (Mar 8, 2012)

*It SHOULD have been the best summer of her life...but that's not how it turned out*
Hey Stacy, I tweeted this link yesterday, and it was pretty cool- a reader site Favorited it and retweeted.
I'm trying to learn this tweet biz and its been a slow go.
I'm living the fantasy life and my Urban Paranormal WIP is almost there and hoping for mid-Feb. launch.
This cross promo is a good spot for seeing what you folks with real chops are doing.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> Done!


Thank you!



Randall Bowling said:


> *It SHOULD have been the best summer of her life...but that's not how it turned out*
> Hey Stacy, I tweeted this link yesterday, and it was pretty cool a reader site Favorited it and retweeted.
> I'm trying to learn this tweet biz and its been a slow go.
> I'm living the fantasy life and my Urban Paranormal WIP is almost there and hoping for mid-Feb. launch.
> This cross promo is a good spot for seeing what you folks with real chops are doing.


Thanks! That's cool! Twitter took me forever to figure out. Best of luck with your launch. Look forward to promoting!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Thanks, Stacy! I am a big fan of yours! I just reviewed all of your vampire books on Goodreads.


Thank you, Cherise! I really appreciate it.  Hopefully I can get my computer running properly soon so I can get the fourth book published.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I will definitely promote your post. Thanks for including me! Here's the link to my cover: https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/1497618_564216880331851_518837224_n.jpg


Thanks, Stacy. The indie speculative fiction of the month post should go up tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I already posted this on the SF cross promo thread, but I'm going to repost it here:
> 
> I'm going to try an experiment. I'll to do an "Indie speculative fiction of the month" post on my blogs for newly released (i.e. in late December or January) indie speculative fiction. I'm going to list titles and blurbs in alphabetic order by author and probably include covers as well. I'll also design a banner. The post will go up in the next few days. Would be nice if people could share the post, once it goes up.
> 
> ...


I missed this post - my SciFi book The Sac'a'rith was released on 12/13/2013... let me know if I can still sneak in.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> I missed this post - my SciFi book The Sac'a'rith was released on 12/13/2013... let me know if I can still sneak in.


Sure, no problem. I'll add _The Sac'a'rith_. I've also included some December books, so your will fit right in.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Sure, no problem. I'll add _The Sac'a'rith_. I've also included some December books, so your will fit right in.


Yay!!! Thanks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publisher blog as well.

Shares and tweets are appreciated.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Tweeted, and sharing now.

Thanks for doing this, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks. I actually broke down and made a Twitter account, so I have another channel to share these posts.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publisher blog as well.
> 
> Shares and tweets are appreciated.


Retweeted your tweets.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> If someone could show some love and tweet or facebook this it would be much appreciated!
> 
> Shapeshifters, half-demons and gnomes oh my! Rise of the Retics is an action and adventure filled fantasy for #kindle http://amzn.to/12Fquru


Tweeted yah!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Stacy Claflin said:


> *Some canned tweets:*
> 
> Best Seller in Vampire Suspense - Deception #99c #Kindle http://amzn.to/1aHMABu #RomanticSuspense #VampireRomance by @growwithstacy
> 
> ...


Tweeted!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> Retweeted your tweets.


Thanks. Do let me know when Z series part 3 comes out, so I can include it in the February edition.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks. Do let me know when Z series part 3 comes out, so I can include it in the February edition.


Thanks Cora. 
I just got the first edit from my editor, will do corrections today and then send it back.
It should be done sometimes next week, or the following week.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publisher blog as well.
> 
> Shares and tweets are appreciated.


Just shared on Twitter, Cora.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

garam81 said:


> Just shared on Twitter, Cora.


I also tweeted a shared to FB. Becca Price's new bedtime story book looks and sounds adorable! I'm going to use my borrow on it and read it to my daughter


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publisher blog as well.
> 
> Shares and tweets are appreciated.


Tweet scheduled!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publisher blog as well.
> 
> Shares and tweets are appreciated.


Thanks so much for putting that together! Tweeted, Liked, Pinned, and G+



Vera Nazarian said:


> Tweeted!


Thank you!  Will continue to share/tweet from this thread!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Tweet scheduled!


Looks like the tweet went out as planned while I was at work. Yay! Love it when tech actually works.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the tweets, likes, +1, pins, blog mentions, etc... 

The "indie speculative fiction of the month" post got quite a bit of traffic today and I hope some of you get some sales out of it.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay, I've got tweets scheduled for Vera, purplesmurf, Stacy, and Cora. I've been getting RTs on the tweets I've already posted. I've been cultivating my author platform as a broad speculative fiction umbrella, so it was nice to see the RTs! I may not be able to check in daily for the next few months, but I'll check in regularly. So if you wanted something tweeted that's time sensitive just @ me!

Thanks everyone that's come up with the tweet verbiage! Super helpful!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

If you have a fantasy, science fiction or horror book coming out in February, let me know either here or via PM, so I can include it in the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for February.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publisher blog as well.


Tweeted.

ETA: Over the past hour tweeted for SLGray, Stacy, garam81, Kevin, Nathalie, Cherise, purplesmurf


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Mackenzie.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Tweeted.
> 
> ETA: Over the past hour tweeted for SLGray, Stacy, garam81, Kevin, Nathalie, Cherise, purplesmurf


Thank you, Mackenzie.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> I also tweeted a shared to FB. Becca Price's new bedtime story book looks and sounds adorable! I'm going to use my borrow on it and read it to my daughter


how old is your daughter? and I'd be very happy for any review you care to post. I hope your daughter enjoys the book.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have a twitter account, but I have no idea how to use it.

do I have to do something like "friend" you all, so I get your tweets, so I can re-tweet them?

I wouldn't be using my cell phone for this, but my regular computer. I assume there's a web interface one can use for making tweets?


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks, Mackenzie!

Becca, you can go to twitter.com and use your account from there. You can also get your password reset so you can use it again. 

"Friending" is called "following" on twitter, and yes, if you go to any of our accounts, there'll be a button there to follow us.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Tweeted.
> 
> ETA: Over the past hour tweeted for SLGray, Stacy, garam81, Kevin, Nathalie, Cherise, purplesmurf


Thank you.


----------



## CJ Davis (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm in, but it looks like I'm late to the party.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

CJ Davis said:


> I'm in, but it looks like I'm late to the party.


Nonsense, you can hop in whenever.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> Nonsense, you an hop in whenever.


The more the merrier, so welcome CJ.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

What they said.  Welcome.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

What a great thread, and I'm definitely up for being included. I've worked through some posts and tweeted or scheduled. Have to run to the allotment for some squelchy digging, but when I'm back, I'll carry on through. 

I think cross-promo is a very good idea to help tap into each other's audiences. Looking forward to helping everyone out. 

Geoff


----------



## CJ Davis (Aug 12, 2013)

What's the largest book bundle you all have seen? What if we had a massive one of like twenty different authors for a really low price (use kindle select free day at some point). Anybody up for taking this on? I'd be willing to include act 1 of my book. It can be marketed as the biggest fantasy bundle of all time! Who wouldn't download that?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

CJ Davis said:


> What's the largest book bundle you all have seen? What if we had a massive one of like twenty different authors for a really low price (use kindle select free day at some point). Anybody up for taking this on? I'd be willing to include act 1 of my book. It can be marketed as the biggest fantasy bundle of all time! Who wouldn't download that?


We did discuss this in another thread. I've come to the conclusion that I can only market optimistic family friendly fantasy to my readers. If you have any of that, I am putting a bundle together. So far, there are 3 of us.

My idea was to price the bundle at 99 cents and hope to get it perma-free. The book I have in mind to include is already free.

I am open to charging for a bundle, but then I would want to stipulate we use all proceeds to advertise the bundle. This gets tricky because while some vendors have a way to parcel out the proceeds, Amazon does not. One author or publisher brings in all moneys and is responsible for distributing them. This is a recipe for disaster, in my mind.


----------



## CJ Davis (Aug 12, 2013)

I love the idea of all proceeds going to advertisement! I would consider my fantasy action book PG-13. If this is okay for your family friendly bundle, I'm interested in being included.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

My bundle will be rated G, appropriate for all ages. There will doubtless be other bundles, though!


----------



## Eva Gordon (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, I consider my novels fantasy novels. My new steampunk novel Hand of Miriam can be placed is several genres.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

How are we all doing today?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

SLGray said:


> How are we all doing today?


I am a bit tired, and still a bit sore - as I am getting over the flu. Thanks for asking.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

SLGray said:


> How are we all doing today?


I'm alright. Just done a bit more on my timey-wimey fantasy story. I'm giving myself a daily goal of 500 words. It's actually a story I'm rewriting. Got halfway through the original draft, realised I wanted to change the sex of the main character and write in first-person, instead of third. I'm finding it much easier and enjoyable this time round.



VydorScope said:


> I am a bit tired, and still a bit sore - as I am getting over the flu. Thanks for asking.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, get well soon, V.

I'm all hyped up over the Freebooksy feature that my newly permafree Dog Aliens 1 has today!


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

A bit blah. Wish my edits were back already just for something to look forward to do!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Feel better, V!

It's great that you figured out what would work better for you, Gayle. Characters can be a pain like that, yeah? I had one switch gender on me at the halfway point, so I went back and fixed, and then she wanted to switch back. 

Good luck, Cherise!

Hang in there, Nathalie. Getting edits back is usually a mixed blessing for me. 

I sent my next book off to the proofreader earlier this week. Working on the next-next book. Writing, it never ends.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I'm all hyped up over the Freebooksy feature that my newly permafree Dog Aliens 1 has today!


Just read your short, and chapter 1 of Dog 1. Seems like a fun little project! I especially love the tails with a mind of their own.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Just read your short, and chapter 1 of Dog 1. Seems like a fun little project! I especially love the tails with a mind of their own.


Thanks! I've started reading your freebie, too.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

What's the prevailing opinion on middle grade books? Tends to be one of those "I don't do that" genres. My "Psi Squad" books are mild-mannered paranormal fantasy (sorry, no vampires or werewolves) targeted at middle grade readers. The second book in the series is due out in the next few weeks, so any help spreading the word would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Afternoon, authors! Hope you're doing well. I'm still stumbling around trying to find my way in Kboards so I hope the following is alright. Can you guys take a quick glance at the book blurb I'm working on for my second book? The thread I've been revising it on got buried and I'd like to get some feedback since I want to release the novel this summer.

_Maintaining a marriage is hard enough, but it's hard as hell when it's the Commander of Heaven's Army and a soldier for God in charge of helping dead people cross over to the afterlife.

That is what archangel Michael O'Brien and Seer Jordan Amador have been attempting over the last several months, and holding their marriage together is just an aperitif compared to the case they've been trying to solve. Someone has been methodically hunting down and murdering Seers one by one. After six months with no leads on the killer, Jordan and Michael are forced to work with their worst enemy-the archdemon Belial: a self-professed Prince of Hell who is dead set on stealing Jordan for himself. However, with the archdemon's help, they pick up on the trail of the serial killer and plan to stop him no matter what the cost. When the shocking truth behind the murderer's identity is revealed, 
Jordan begins asking herself if she is still fighting for the good guys or has she become one of the monsters she is desperately trying to stop? _

Here's the original thread in case you need some backstory: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176802.msg2503033.html#msg2503033

I hope to be able to mingle with you lovely fantasy authors in the future. *Frankenstein's monster voice* Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiend...


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Mark Feggeler said:


> What's the prevailing opinion on middle grade books? Tends to be one of those "I don't do that" genres. My "Psi Squad" books are mild-mannered paranormal fantasy (sorry, no vampires or werewolves) targeted at middle grade readers. The second book in the series is due out in the next few weeks, so any help spreading the word would be greatly appreciated.


I would be one of those who say I don't write that. I'm not at all familiar with that market or what's appealing/hot at the moment. You might talk with Becca and see if she knows more about the trends?



kyokominamino said:


> _Maintaining a marriage is hard enough, but it's hard as hell when it's the Commander of Heaven's Army and a soldier for God in charge of helping dead people cross over to the afterlife.
> 
> That is what archangel Michael O'Brien and Seer Jordan Amador have been attempting over the last several months, and holding their marriage together is just an aperitif compared to the case they've been trying to solve. Someone has been methodically hunting down and murdering Seers one by one. After six months with no leads on the killer, Jordan and Michael are forced to work with their worst enemy-the archdemon Belial: a self-professed Prince of Hell who is dead set on stealing Jordan for himself. However, with the archdemon's help, they pick up on the trail of the serial killer and plan to stop him no matter what the cost. When the shocking truth behind the murderer's identity is revealed,
> Jordan begins asking herself if she is still fighting for the good guys or has she become one of the monsters she is desperately trying to stop? _


Hey Kyoko. (I hope I'm shortening that in the right place. Feel free to tell me if I'm not.)

Man. Writing blurbs is tough. I just did one and I pulled my hair out trying to get it right.

I have to confess that I'm confused. In the first line, are the Commander and the soldier helping people cross over two different people? It's not clear.

I'm not sure what you mean by their marriage being an aperitif, which is a drink before a meal. Does this mean that the book isn't actually about their marriage but about the murders instead? If so, I would deal with the meat of the plot first, and add the bit about trying to maintain a marriage in at the end of your blurb, rather than leading with it.

I think you can probably tighten up the language too. "Jordan begins asking herself..." is pretty wordy.

Hope that helps a little, anyway.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

SLGray said:


> I would be one of those who say I don't write that. I'm not at all familiar with that market or what's appealing/hot at the moment. You might talk with Becca and see if she knows more about the trends?
> 
> .


I don't really write for MG audiences - my books tend to be for younger than that. The closest I've got to a MG story is Heart of Rock, which may be good for up to 10yos, or older if they like fairy tales. In many ways, it's almost a very short adult book, because I've made no attempt to bring the language down to be more appropriate to kids who may not have the greatest vocabulary. It's definitely a chapter book, although there are only 3 chapters - I think a proper MG book would be longer.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I think this needs to be tightened up a bit. My attempt:


Maintaining a marriage is hard as hell between the Commander of Heaven’s Army and a soldier for God in charge of helping dead people cross over to the afterlife.

But Archangel Michael O’Brien and his wife Seer Jordan Amador find holding their marriage together is child's play compared to the case they’ve been trying to solve.  Someone has been methodically hunting down and murdering Seers one by one. With no leads on the killer, they must work with their worst enemy—the archdemon Belial, who is dead set on stealing Jordan for himself. 

When the shocking truth behind the murderer’s identity is revealed, Jordan begins asking herself if she is still fighting for the good guys or has she become one of the monsters she is desperately trying to stop?


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

SLGray said:


> I would be one of those who say I don't write that. I'm not at all familiar with that market or what's appealing/hot at the moment. You might talk with Becca and see if she knows more about the trends?
> 
> Hey Kyoko. (I hope I'm shortening that in the right place. Feel free to tell me if I'm not.)
> 
> ...


Yep, you got it right, name's Kyoko. =D

I guess the aperitif sounds better in my head? It was meant to imply that their marital issues are nothing compared to what they've been dealing with trying to catch the killer. So you think reversing the order of the plot and the romance might sound cleaner? Okay, let me go revise summore and see what I come up with. Thank you!


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I think this needs to be tightened up a bit. My attempt:
> 
> Maintaining a marriage is hard as hell between the Commander of Heaven's Army and a soldier for God in charge of helping dead people cross over to the afterlife.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a LOT better. Thank you so much. Now would you care to actually just write all of my book blurbs from now on or...? xD


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the shares, guys! I will continue sharing from the thread! I haven't been as active on the board because I'm busy getting ready to publish Ascension. Then I need to take another shot at fixing my computer issues. I can't access Dropbox or Word. At least I use Scrivener for my writing.

I'd love to participate in a bundle. My books are about a PG13/TV14 rating.

I created an image for my 99c sale if anyone is interested in sharing:
FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=581963185223887&set=a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247&type=1&stream_ref=10
Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/pin/122582421081790279/


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I created an image for my 99c sale if anyone is interested in sharing:
> FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=581963185223887&set=a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247&type=1&stream_ref=10
> Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/pin/122582421081790279/


Pinned! 

Now get off KBoards and finish getting Ascension published! Now! (Please?)

Kyoko, I suck at descriptions, too. Editing what others have written is my strength.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

OOOOOO I forgot about pining! I am a "pinner" (is that that right term?) on 2 indie pinterest boards... I'll repin that to both of them right now!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Just a quick note: The Snarls (Illustrated) will be 0.99 from 2/10 - 2/15.  Fairies and Fireflies will be free on Feb 10. (well, it all seemed like a good idea when I set it up that way)


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Pinned!
> 
> Now get off KBoards and finish getting Ascension published! Now! (Please?)
> 
> Kyoko, I suck at descriptions, too. Editing what others have written is my strength.


Well, God bless you for it. You've got a gift there.


----------



## von19 (Feb 20, 2013)

If anyones looking for a beta reader I'd love to. 

Sent from my SM-T210R using Tapatalk


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi all,

It's late and I'm fried after a long day, but this sounds like a great idea. When I have a little more brainpower I'll try to think of some ideas that may help the group. I'm not much of a tweeter and like others I'm not comfortable recommending books I haven't read, but I'm sure there's something I can do. In the meantime, feel free to put me on the list or whatever.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

My first illustrated book is up - ta da! And it's only 0.99 until 2/15, when it goes up to... I don't know. 2.99 seems a little low for an illustrated children's book (the printed book will be 9.99 probably) - I'm debating about 3.99, but my two collections (unillustrated) are 3.99 for 6 stories each. Maybe when I get them illustrated, I should up the price on those to $4.99?

anyway, here is The Snarls (illustrated)

http://www.amazon.com/Snarls-Hair-Combing-Story-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B00IAQ4QFQ


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

xinamarieuhl said:


> When I have a little more brainpower I'll try to think of some ideas that may help the group. I'm not much of a tweeter and like others I'm not comfortable recommending books I haven't read, but I'm sure there's something I can do. In the meantime, feel free to put me on the list or whatever.


Welcome!

In the Sci Fi thread, Patty Jansen suggested we create blog posts that others would feel comfortable recommending or hosting as guest blogs, and then put a byline with our books. This way, it's all about content that we do feel good about recommending. Check out the Sci Fi thread for ideas.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176600.50.html

In my opinion, promoted blog posts should be geared toward readers, not writers.

Other ideas for not recommending books, per se, but just promoting them:

Post a link to your Facebook post or your ENT / Freebooksy / Kindle Nation Daily / Kindle Fire Dept promo Facebook post so that we can comment on it to give it more visibility.

Gorgeous Cover reveals (Great on Pinterest and Facebook)
Author bios
Author interviews on topics of interest to READERS

If you have any good angles for any of this or gorgeous new covers you want us to reveal, then post the cover and a teaser for the content and invite us to PM you to get more details.


----------



## Karen Kincy (Aug 11, 2013)

Just noticed this thread! Not sure if my book qualifies? It's dieselpunk romance set in an alternate 1913, with many fantasy elements (swords, necromancy, archmages), and the tone is New Adult fantasy (if that genre even exists yet).

Karen


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

KarenLK said:


> Just noticed this thread! Not sure if my book qualifies? It's dieselpunk romance set in an alternate 1913, with many fantasy elements (swords, necromancy, archmages), and the tone is New Adult fantasy (if that genre even exists yet).
> 
> Karen


It was stated in Endi's original post that everyone is welcome and this is not about deciding who belongs, so welcome!

(and yeah, magic = fantasy  )


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

That said, if your book is NA, then you might greatly benefit from participating in the NA cross promo thread!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,145154.0/topicseen.html

It's a good one for all of us to read, even if we don't write NA. They are killing it with helping to promote each other. We can learn from them how it's done.

Their thread is slightly different because NA is such a tight target that all their readers are interchangeable, unlike ours, though. We can't have the 100% promo of each other the way they can. My readers won't appreciate NA material as my books are family friendly, and so on. So we promote who we feel comfortable with.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

KarenLK said:


> Just noticed this thread! Not sure if my book qualifies? It's dieselpunk romance set in an alternate 1913, with many fantasy elements (swords, necromancy, archmages), and the tone is New Adult fantasy (if that genre even exists yet).
> 
> Karen


I'd say it does, welcome!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Endi started the SF thread, though he participates here, too.  I started this thread. 

But Cherise is right. Sounds like your work fits with us, Karen. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

SLGray said:


> Endi started the SF thread, though he participates here, too. I started this thread.
> 
> But Cherise is right. Sounds like your work fits with us, Karen. Welcome aboard.


Sorry, SL!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

No worries.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Worldcon 2015 is going to be here in Spokane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Who wants to share a booth with me?!?!!?!??!?!?!??!!?!?!?!?!??
I'll help you get cheap accomodations!!!!!!!!
(I would offer my floor, but my dogs might eat you...)

Sasquan - The 73rd World Science Fiction Convention / "Worldcon"
Spokane, Washington, USA • August 19-23, 2015

http://sasquan.org/

AAAaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

LOL. This is kind of how I felt when they announced a Comic Con in Sacramento. I never did find anyone who wanted to share a booth with me (and it's in March, but if you're looking... 

I have plans to be at Spokane-Con (ETA: Sasquan, apparently. Oops.  ) or whatever y'all end up calling it. A shared booth for some of our fellow fantasy sorts would be a great thing to see.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

SLGray said:


> I have plans to be at Spokane-Con (ETA: Sasquan, apparently. Oops.  ) or whatever y'all end up calling it. A shared booth for some of our fellow fantasy sorts would be a great thing to see.


Unfortunately, I won't be coming to Sacramento anytime soon. I have sworn off giving California any more of my tax money. (Long story)

Spokane's con is normally called SPOCON, and it will be SPOCON in August of 2014. It's a fairly small con, about 500 attendees. Really fun, though, and family oriented with lots of little kids in costume.

Only the Worldcon version in 2015 is Sasquan. Will you be attending both?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So pretending I was to show up at World Con as a ummm guest? atendee? sucker? What ever the term is... what is there for me to do? Why would I go? I don't quite understand these yet....


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be coming to Sacramento anytime soon. I have sworn off giving California any more of my tax money. (Long story)
> 
> Spokane's con is normally called SPOCON, and it will be SPOCON in August of 2014. It's a fairly small con, about 500 attendees. Really fun, though, and family oriented with lots of little kids in costume.
> 
> Only the Worldcon version in 2015 is Sasquan. Will you be attending both?


Probably not. Must consider what the DH wants, since I did a lot of traveling on my own for a while. But Sasquan, yes.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> So pretending I was to show up at World Con as a ummm guest? atendee? sucker? What ever the term is... what is there for me to do? Why would I go? I don't quite understand these yet....


The World Fantasy and World SF cons are great places for networking, both with the "big names" who are giving panels and doing readings, etc, but also with editors and agents and other writers down here in the mid-list and below. I have not attended once since self-publishing became a bigger player in the industry, but I imagine there's quite a bit of networking going on there, as well. There's usually writer's workshops and plenty to pick up on simply by hanging around the bars, whether you drink water or soda or the harder stuff.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> So pretending I was to show up at World Con as a ummm guest? atendee? sucker? What ever the term is... what is there for me to do? Why would I go? I don't quite understand these yet....


Gaming tables
Authors to get autographs from
Author readings
Panels about topics in the genre with authors who answer questions - the best one at SPOCON 2013 was Brandon Sanderson answering questions about Wheel of Time canon. It. Was. Awesome!
Masquerade ball
Costume contest on stage with skits
Most of the participants come in costume and some are even in character and interact with each other. My favorite moment at SPOCON 2013 was a HUGE marine from Starship Troopers saluting a little boy dressed as Iron Man.
Dealer's room where nobody authors sell their paperbacks and thingie dealers sell cool thingies

Sasquan is taking suggestions for events and I suggested in-character karaoke and volunteered to lead it. That was another fun event at SPOCON 2013.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

SLGray said:


> But Sasquan, yes.


Yay!

Do you want to set up to sell books, or just attend? I'm actually happy either way, but think it would be great if a bunch of us ran a booth. That way we would all get the chance to enjoy the con and yet still have the booth manned at all times.

I've already sent a query to the committee members in charge of the dealers' room, as well as an offer to volunteer to run in-character karaoke for them.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Gaming tables
> Authors to get autographs from
> Author readings
> Panels about topics in the genre with authors who answer questions - the best one at SPOCON 2013 was Brandon Sanderson answering questions about Wheel of Time canon. It. Was. Awesome!
> ...


*sigh* I guess I am too introverted to find all that awesome.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Talking of Worldcons, anybody going to London this August?


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Talking of Worldcons, anybody going to London this August?


I want to, in the worst way, but it doesn't seem likely.


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm joining in, now that I've actually published.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

MorganKegan said:


> I'm joining in, now that I've actually published.


Welcome!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Morgan, I'll add your book to the monthly "Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month" round-up on my blog. If anybody else has got a February release in the SF, fantasy or horror genres, let me know and I'll include you as well. So far my list of February books is a tad anaemic with only four books, mostly SF.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

MorganKegan said:


> I'm joining in, now that I've actually published.


Welcome aboard.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Morgan, I'll add your book to the monthly "Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month" round-up on my blog. If anybody else has got a February release in the SF, fantasy or horror genres, let me know and I'll include you as well. So far my list of February books is a tad anaemic with only four books, mostly SF.


I'll have a book and info for you to add next weekend, Cora. I'm waiting until I do a cover reveal. Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, the February round-up post won't go up until the end of the month, so there's plenty of time.


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Morgan, I'll add your book to the monthly "Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month" round-up on my blog. If anybody else has got a February release in the SF, fantasy or horror genres, let me know and I'll include you as well. So far my list of February books is a tad anaemic with only four books, mostly SF.


Thank you so much. Getting those first eyes on your new release is hard!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Pinned!
> 
> Now get off KBoards and finish getting Ascension published! Now! (Please?)


Thanks so much! 

I've been working my tail off the last week, nearly every free moment, on Ascension. If I have my way, it will be up on Amazon Monday. I'm really excited to get it out there!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I've been working my tail off the last week, nearly every free moment, on Ascension. If I have my way, it will be up on Amazon Monday. I'm really excited to get it out there!


Thanks for the heads up, so now I know I have to free up Tuesday--and preferably Monday too--just in case it actually is up there on Monday!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Thanks for the heads up, so now I know I have to free up Tuesday--and preferably Monday too--just in case it actually is up there on Monday!


I'm so glad you're looking forward to it. I actually blushed when I read that! I'll post here in the thread when it's live. I don't know if you knew that it was going to be the last book, but I changed my mind. There will be more.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I'm so glad you're looking forward to it. I actually blushed when I read that! I'll post here in the thread when it's live. I don't know if you knew that it was going to be the last book, but I changed my mind. There will be more.


YAY! Yes, I did know it was going to be the last book. I almost told you to write more intermediary stuff like Silent Bite and string us readers along longer for the last book. But I was too anxious to find out what happens! So now I probably won't... LOL! That's OK.

The story is epic enough for ten more books, in my opinion. The story goes on for at least another 100 years while she builds the 10th line, and we've so far seen what, 2 years? Pfft. The story has barely begun!

I would love it if for some reason all her heirs have to live in our world until they turn. The clash between the two worlds is what I find so interesting.


----------



## death wizard (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey, everybody.  

My six-book epic fantasy series is more Tolkien-ish than a lot of more recent fantasies in that the good guys and bad guys are pretty well differentiated. It does rely a lot on Eastern philosophy, and in fact most of the names and places -- along with the ancient language -- are direct translations from Pali, a language no longer spoken except during Buddhist ritual. But my series also is heavy on magic and monsters, more like Erikson than Martin. It also is for adults.  

I'm doing a KBoard promotion with reduced prices on my books on Feb. 12. Curious to see how that works out, and hopeful, of course, that it works out well!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Post here when _Ascension_ is out, Stacy, so I can include it in the February "Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month" round-up.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Thanks so much for all the shares, guys! I will continue sharing from the thread! I haven't been as active on the board because I'm busy getting ready to publish Ascension. Then I need to take another shot at fixing my computer issues. I can't access Dropbox or Word. At least I use Scrivener for my writing.
> 
> I'd love to participate in a bundle. My books are about a PG13/TV14 rating.
> 
> ...


Pinned it!  Thanks for reminding me, I always tend to forget about Pinterest!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, and welcome to all the new folks!


----------



## death wizard (Jan 31, 2014)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Oh, and welcome to all the new folks!


Thanks!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

death wizard said:


> Hey, everybody.
> 
> My six-book epic fantasy series is more Tolkien-ish than a lot of more recent fantasies in that the good guys and bad guys are pretty well differentiated. It does rely a lot on Eastern philosophy, and in fact most of the names and places -- along with the ancient language -- are direct translations from Pali, a language no longer spoken except during Buddhist ritual. But my series also is heavy on magic and monsters, more like Erikson than Martin. It also is for adults.
> 
> I'm doing a KBoard promotion with reduced prices on my books on Feb. 12. Curious to see how that works out, and hopeful, of course, that it works out well!


Welcome, and good luck with the promotion. If you put together a tweet or link to your book, you can probably get some promo help around here, too.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Welcome, Jim!

I uploaded Ascension a little early and Amazon already published it! I don't have any tweets or anything yet. Here's the link though: http://www.amazon.com/Ascension-Transformed-4-Stacy-Claflin-ebook/dp/B00IC8RH4E/


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Welcome!
> 
> In the Sci Fi thread, Patty Jansen suggested we create blog posts that others would feel comfortable recommending or hosting as guest blogs, and then put a byline with our books. This way, it's all about content that we do feel good about recommending. Check out the Sci Fi thread for ideas.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the welcome, Cherise! Wow, some great ideas here. I completely agree that topics and materials should appeal to readers more than just writers. Readers are who we're all trying to reach!

I did a blog post tonight http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/02/09/can-truth-father-fantasy/ which I'm hoping may generate some interest in my fantasy novel. I cover how parts of it were inspired by history. Is this the kind of thing you were thinking about? I think of it as sort of "sideways" promoting - giving what I hope is interesting information that may inspire people to check out the book.

I also hosted some guest posts from a couple of authors in which they created travel guides for their fictional worlds (since my blog covers travel as well as history and writing and cats)  - http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/category/guest-post/. I'm not sure they generated much in the way of sales, but I was happy to get the word out for these authors.

I'll be sure to read the SF post you linked me to for some ideas. Thanks again!


----------



## joshuaheights (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello all , I am new to the boards and would like to introduce myself and my work. Thank you for letting me be part of this awesome network.
Joshua


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Stacy, I'll add _Ascension_ (plus links to previous books in the series) to the February Indie Speculative Fiction round-up, which will go up later in the month.

Welcome, Xina and Joshua. Love the fantasy travel guide idea, Xina.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Welcome, Jim!
> 
> I uploaded Ascension a little early and Amazon already published it! I don't have any tweets or anything yet. Here's the link though: http://www.amazon.com/Ascension-Transformed-4-Stacy-Claflin-ebook/dp/B00IC8RH4E/


Tweeted, Stacy. I'll do some more tweets and G+ when I've got this Monday properly started (I'm putting in the tea IV at the moment  )

Geoff


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Welcome, Jim!
> 
> I uploaded Ascension a little early and Amazon already published it! I don't have any tweets or anything yet. Here's the link though: http://www.amazon.com/Ascension-Transformed-4-Stacy-Claflin-ebook/dp/B00IC8RH4E/


I got your email and I GOT IT!

I may be a little scarce around here later on today after Hubbie goes to bed. 

I'll add to my Goodreads "am reading" right now and review on Goodreads when I'm done.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

xinamarieuhl said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome, Cherise! Wow, some great ideas here. I completely agree that topics and materials should appeal to readers more than just writers. Readers are who we're all trying to reach!
> 
> I did a blog post tonight http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/02/09/can-truth-father-fantasy/ which I'm hoping may generate some interest in my fantasy novel. I cover how parts of it were inspired by history. Is this the kind of thing you were thinking about?


Yes! Tweeted and Pinned!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the shares, guys! I really appreciate it! Thanks so much for your purchase & upcoming review, Cherise. I hope you enjoy it.  Cora, thank you so much for adding Ascension to the round up!

Another way I can promote you guys is that I have a series of Author Interviews on my blog. I still have some that I haven't posted yet, but if any of you are interested, I can email you the questionnaire. I don't want to post my email on a public forum, but you can use my contact form if interested: http://stacyclaflin.com/contact/


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

I wondered if you might be able to add mine? I just released the latest in my paranormal fantasy series, _Antique Magic_, in January and alas didn't see this thread until now. The series is a (so far) three-piece series about a witch and the ghosts and gods she must assist and serve. The latest installment, _Drawing Down the Shades_ is the one I'd like to promote a little. Anyway, any tweets and boost in signal would be appreciated.

Will Caitlin's budding magic appease the ghosts this time-or kill her? DRAWING DOWN THE SHADES 
http://ow.ly/sHlHt #paranormal #fantasy

I also have what I call urban fantasy romance. I'm getting some here scheduled up now and shared some on pinterest and FB too. Thanks for everything.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll include your book in the next _Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month_ round-up. It's mostly for February books, but I can also include a January book, since yours wasn't in the previous round-up.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll be in this thread as I'm a fantasy author - or at least I will be when I get a bunch of stuff fixed up and re-released 

At the moment I focus mostly on short stories/novelettes/novellas across a range of fantasy, ranging from stone age mythology, heroic fantasy, sword and sorcery, gunpowder fantasy and even alternate history steampunk fantasy.

Now given this is a place fantasy authors/readers hang out, I do have a question for you all.  I'm working on an epic fantasy series. I've read a lot of them (though admittedly failed to finish most of them...)  Most epic fantasy is along the lines of an elongated serial - each books leads straight into the next and they can't be read alone or out of order.  (A few series, such as the Riftwar series and the Malazan Book of the Fallen don't always follow those lines).  What I'm planning is something a little grander, plotting the course of an empire over a long period of time, its highs and lows, its wars and internal strife, its heroes and villains, mostly through the eyes of a single bloodline over multiple generations.  Would that be the kind of thing those of you who are epic fantasy fans would read?


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

julidrevezzo said:


> Will Caitlin's budding magic appease the ghosts this time-or kill her? DRAWING DOWN THE SHADES
> http://ow.ly/sHlHt #paranormal #fantasy


Tweeted!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

A. S. Warwick said:


> Now given this is a place fantasy authors/readers hang out, I do have a question for you all. I'm working on an epic fantasy series. I've read a lot of them (though admittedly failed to finish most of them...) Most epic fantasy is along the lines of an elongated serial - each books leads straight into the next and they can't be read alone or out of order. (A few series, such as the Riftwar series and the Malazan Book of the Fallen don't always follow those lines). What I'm planning is something a little grander, plotting the course of an empire over a long period of time, its highs and lows, its wars and internal strife, its heroes and villains, mostly through the eyes of a single bloodline over multiple generations. Would that be the kind of thing those of you who are epic fantasy fans would read?


Welcome!

To answer your question, yes if there were a hook that made we want to see it through to the end.

The Wheel of Time series got me to read a million words by hinting at a grand battle finale which would determine the fate of the universe -- and by slowly revealing how magic works.

The Sword of Truth Series got me to read a million words by slowing doling out the rules of wizardry and deepening the love between the two main characters.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Please tweet and FB between 2/18 and 2/22

Vicious dragons, mischievous imps, spying gnomes, devious demons-Gaia's Misfits #FREE #Kindle #anthology has it all http://amzn.to/19t3XVY


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Scheduled a tweet for 1pm today, purplesmurf.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

purplesmurf said:


> Please tweet and FB between 2/18 and 2/22
> 
> Vicious dragons, mischievous imps, spying gnomes, devious demons-Gaia's Misfits #FREE #Kindle #anthology has it all http://amzn.to/19t3XVY


Tweeted and pinned on Pinterest.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, how did I miss this thread? 
So here's my latest book out. Book 3 of my trilogy. Would appreciate some promo  I will go through and Socialize all the previous posts.

Here's the link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICZMELS/?tag=kbpst-20

Thanks!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

purplesmurf said:


> Please tweet and FB between 2/18 and 2/22
> 
> Vicious dragons, mischievous imps, spying gnomes, devious demons-Gaia's Misfits #FREE #Kindle #anthology has it all http://amzn.to/19t3XVY





RM Prioleau said:


> Wow, how did I miss this thread?
> So here's my latest book out. Book 3 of my trilogy. Would appreciate some promo  I will go through and Socialize all the previous posts.
> 
> Here's the link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICZMELS/?tag=kbpst-20
> ...


Tweeted both.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

I feel uninspired when it comes to make a tweet up. Please provide the text and tags to go with the link.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

RM Prioleau said:


> Wow, how did I miss this thread?
> So here's my latest book out. Book 3 of my trilogy. Would appreciate some promo  I will go through and Socialize all the previous posts.
> 
> Here's the link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICZMELS/?tag=kbpst-20
> ...


I pinned the first in the series, Firebrand.


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

Do Urban Fantasy writers hang out here, too? I have had a high fantasy project in the works, but it's not even on my writing schedule for the next year, I've got too many other projects to be able to delve into it yet. 

I'm running a $.99 promo on my dark urban fantasy, The Necromancer's Gambit, through Sunday or so, and would love help getting the word out. I've also got a new release, a post-apocalyptic survival horror with paranormal overtones, but it's hard to know if that belongs here, either.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

purplesmurf said:


> Please tweet and FB between 2/18 and 2/22
> 
> Vicious dragons, mischievous imps, spying gnomes, devious demons-Gaia's Misfits #FREE #Kindle #anthology has it all http://amzn.to/19t3XVY


Tweeted


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

RM, I'll include your book in the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

NicWilson said:


> Do Urban Fantasy writers hang out here, too? I have had a high fantasy project in the works, but it's not even on my writing schedule for the next year, I've got too many other projects to be able to delve into it yet.
> 
> I'm running a $.99 promo on my dark urban fantasy, The Necromancer's Gambit, through Sunday or so, and would love help getting the word out. I've also got a new release, a post-apocalyptic survival horror with paranormal overtones, but it's hard to know if that belongs here, either.


Yep yep, urban fantasy is certainly welcome!

Survival horror's trickier. My general feeling is: Maybe?  Very helpful, I know. Depends on the book, though.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> RM, I'll include your book in the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up.


Thank you!

And I think I'm caught up on all the tweetable posts in this thread.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

My new episode is up. 

NightmarZ: Squid Row by @IrmaGeddon http://amazon.com/dp/B00ICWW8LM/ First two episodes are #free! http://amazon.com/dp/B00BLI4H7W/ http://amazon.com/dp/B00CJJP5NC/

Thanks a lot y'all.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Yours will go into the round-up as well, Natalie, including shout-out to episodes one and two.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Yours will go into the round-up as well, Natalie, including shout-out to episodes one and two.


Thanks honey!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who tweeted and shared about my free anthology!


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

A. S. Warwick said:


> Now given this is a place fantasy authors/readers hang out, I do have a question for you all. I'm working on an epic fantasy series. I've read a lot of them (though admittedly failed to finish most of them...) Most epic fantasy is along the lines of an elongated serial - each books leads straight into the next and they can't be read alone or out of order. (A few series, such as the Riftwar series and the Malazan Book of the Fallen don't always follow those lines). What I'm planning is something a little grander, plotting the course of an empire over a long period of time, its highs and lows, its wars and internal strife, its heroes and villains, mostly through the eyes of a single bloodline over multiple generations. Would that be the kind of thing those of you who are epic fantasy fans would read?


The idea you are talking about is reasonably common, done in various ways. Bilbo in The Hobbit and his nephew Frodo in LoTR is an obvious example. Many others explore different parts of their worlds with different characters and in different points in time (e.g. Feist, Robin Hobb, Gemmell, McCaffery's Pern novels, Dragonlance novels). Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels are generally standalone and explore various parts of his world, but usually around the same time period. An example which maps your idea even better is the Shannara books, which follows the bloodline of one family through various generations. That's because those with Shannara blood in their veins are the only ones who can wield magic.

Also, sagas which follow one family through generations are common in other genres, particularly in historical fiction. There are many examples but the first one that comes to mind is Wilbur Smith's Courtney and Ballantyne novels.

So basically, your idea is one which readers like and expect. One thing, though, is that readers are more likely to follow their favorite characters/storylines, than just following the author/world, so it might be harder to gain traction in the indie world of publishing than it would with a straight series.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Cherise, I saw your review of Ascension on GR. (I don't check often!) Thanks so much. I'm so glad you liked it - and that she picked the guy you were rooting for.  The next book should be out in April if all goes as planned.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Cherise, I saw your review of Ascension on GR. (I don't check often!) Thanks so much. I'm so glad you liked it - and that she picked the guy you were rooting for.


You keep writing such great books and I will keep buying, reading, and reviewing them!



Stacy Claflin said:


> The next book should be out in April if all goes as planned.


Yay!

I am no longer worried about missing it. I subscribed to your new release list when I finished reading Ascension and saw all the cool books you have planned for the series. *Excellent job with that back matter!* It hit me just the right way, with not wanting to miss anything that's going on after seeing for myself what all that was in short and direct terms. 

If you wanted to share that back matter in this thread I am sure it would help everyone else get sign-ups, too, but maybe you want to make them all just buy Ascension, LOL!

Did you add that same back matter to all the books in the series, or do you just list the sequel in books that have them?


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I am no longer worried about missing it. I subscribed to your new release list when I finished reading Ascension and saw all the cool books you have planned for the series. *Excellent job with that back matter!* It hit me just the right way, with not wanting to miss anything that's going on after seeing for myself what all that was in short and direct terms.
> 
> If you wanted to share that back matter in this thread I am sure it would help everyone else get sign-ups, too, but maybe you want to make them all just buy Ascension, LOL!
> 
> Did you add that same back matter to all the books in the series, or do you just list the sequel in books that have them?


Thanks for letting me know about the back matter. I changed it in all of my books in December (I think?) after I finally got how important it is.

This the back matter for Ascension:

*More to Come*

Stay tuned for book #5 in the Transformed series, coming out later in 2014. Stories of characters from the series will be written as standalone stories, also coming in 2014: 
Did Clara ever tell William about her being a vampire? Clara will tell us herself in _Hidden Intentions_. 
We will also find out what happened to Ziamara's after returning to Delphic Cove in _Saved by a Vampire_. 
There will be another novella about what happened between Samantha and Tanner during the abduction. 
Amanda will tell us the story of her transformation in _Sweet Desire_.

See the gorgeous covers at StacyClaflin.com.

Stay up to date! Sign up to for updates (it links to sign-up form). I also share fun and exclusive stuff with my subscribers. I promise not to flood your inbox.

While you're waiting for the new Transformed stories to arrive, check out the Mercy books: Chasing Mercy and the sequel Searching for Mercy.

_(Blurb and enticing review quotes for those two books)_

*Other books by Stacy Claflin*

_(I list all my current books and also include a list of projected releases for 2014)_

Visit StacyClaflin.com for details.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for February is now up on my blogs:

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/02/28/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-february-2014/
http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/02/28/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-february-2014/

Links, tweets and shares are appreciated. And don't forget to let me know about any new March books you might have.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for February is now up on my blogs:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/02/28/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-february-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/02/28/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-february-2014/
> ...


Thanks so much for putting that together! Pinned, tweeted, G+, liked, etc.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Stacy. I hope you and the others get some exposure and sales from this.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for February is now up on my blogs:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/02/28/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-february-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/02/28/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-february-2014/
> ...


Thanks Cora, tweeted it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Nathalie. 

BTW, I see you have a new Calamari Spa story out as well, though I won't be including that one, since it's a tad too explicit for a general audience, albeit definitely speculative.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks, Nathalie.
> 
> BTW, I see you have a new Calamari Spa story out as well, though I won't be including that one, since it's a tad too explicit for a general audience, albeit definitely speculative.


No worries, I wasn't consider asking, I know it's not the kind of story you're looking for.  <3


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Personally, I don't mind some hot tentacle loving at all, but it might shock some of the more tender members of the audience.  On the other hand, the shock might have caused some of the trolls that have beset my blog of late to explode, which would have been worth it.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Personally, I don't mind some hot tentacle loving at all, but it might shock some of the more tender members of the audience.  On the other hand, the shock might have caused some of the trolls that have beset my blog of late to explode, which would have been worth it.


Hu hu, wicked! 
Where are the trolls? I'm the Troll Whisperer.

ETA: found the trolls. Wow.


----------



## L. Harcroft (Feb 23, 2014)

New book-- Thoughts on my cover? Too cheesy? Or does it give a dark fantasy vibe?
Want to make sure it's sending the right message.

Thoughts on the content would be great, too, if anyone has time! Sharing welcome, too!

It's free on Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/412911
Or if you prefer Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IO1P9IK


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry to have exposed you to my trolls, Nathalie. They're truly a stunning breed.

L. Harcroft, your serial looks good so far. I'll include it in the March Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up, since February's just went out today.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

L. Harcroft said:


> New book-- Thoughts on my cover? Too cheesy? Or does it give a dark fantasy vibe?
> Want to make sure it's sending the right message.


Very definite dark fantasy vibe. I am not your target audience, but I think so. It warns me off, and that's part of its job.


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

L. Harcroft said:


> New book-- Thoughts on my cover? Too cheesy? Or does it give a dark fantasy vibe?
> Want to make sure it's sending the right message.
> 
> Thoughts on the content would be great, too, if anyone has time! Sharing welcome, too!
> ...


It definitely gives a dark fantasy vibe, but as a thumbnail the title doesn't jump out and you can't tell what the image is.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

xinamarieuhl said:


> It definitely gives a dark fantasy vibe, but as a thumbnail the title doesn't jump out and you can't tell what the image is.


Your blurb is good. I don't read dark anything, but even so I found it intriguing. I'll try to get a tweet out later today - when people might actually see it. 
And Cora, I'll try to get one out about your posts too.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for February is now up on my blogs:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/02/28/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-february-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/02/28/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-february-2014/
> ...


Tweeted.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks to anyone who tweeted or shared the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-ups.


----------



## tiffanycherney (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally found my way to this thread. Right now I'm running a $0.99 deal on my debut epic fantasy novel, Vengeance of Segennya until 3/10 ahead of the release of the next book in the series and would love some help getting word out.

Link to book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HFXEXQW

I'll get busy tweeting and sharing momentarily to spread the love, thanks in advance!


----------



## L. Harcroft (Feb 23, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Sorry to have exposed you to my trolls, Nathalie. They're truly a stunning breed.
> 
> L. Harcroft, your serial looks good so far. I'll include it in the March Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up, since February's just went out today.


Thank you, Cora! I'm very appreciative. Just took a stroll on over to it and am interested in a couple you've posted for February already. Thanks, again for that, too!



Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Your blurb is good. I don't read dark anything, but even so I found it intriguing. I'll try to get a tweet out later today - when people might actually see it.
> And Cora, I'll try to get one out about your posts too.


Thanks for the tweets and the help, everyone. Looking at the thumbnail in a smaller size, I agree. Hmmm... I'll have to think on the best way to fix that. When it's opened in the Kindle/Smashwords stores, I think it's big enough to not seem obscured, but it would be great to look attractive even as the thumbnail. I'm glad the cover is giving off the dark vibe-- I'm depending on the cover to give off the atmosphere and the description to give off the plot.

Thanks again!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

tiffanycherney said:


> Finally found my way to this thread. Right now I'm running a $0.99 deal on my debut epic fantasy novel, Vengeance of Segennya until 3/10 ahead of the release of the next book in the series and would love some help getting word out.
> 
> Link to book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HFXEXQW
> 
> I'll get busy tweeting and sharing momentarily to spread the love, thanks in advance!


Tweeted.

Did you all know if you use the hashtag #greatbookdeal a site call great book deals will retweet you?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Tweeted.
> 
> Did you all know if you use the hashtag #greatbookdeal a site call great book deals will retweet you?


No! That is good info! Thanks!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

I released a new book yesterday, and would dearly love it if you could help me spread the word.

Here's a tweet you can use:

Of Shadow Born: Shadow powers, secret societies, action, #romance... $0.99 until Monday.

http://amzn.to/NDBbHT

#fantasy #indie

Or anything you see fit.

Thanks!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Just scheduled a tweet for 6.30pm (UK time), SL.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

SLGray said:


> I released a new book yesterday, and would dearly love it if you could help me spread the word.
> 
> Here's a tweet you can use:
> 
> ...


I'm loving all these new releases!! I'll send out a tweet


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Tweet sent.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

SLGray said:


> I released a new book yesterday, and would dearly love it if you could help me spread the word.
> 
> Here's a tweet you can use:
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

SLGray said:


> I released a new book yesterday, and would dearly love it if you could help me spread the word.
> 
> Here's a tweet you can use:
> 
> ...


Tweeted. I would recommend using #99c rather than $0.99 because people search for 99c books using that hashtag. Also #greatbookdeal will get you retweeted.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll be included Of Shadows Born in the March Indie Spec Fic of the Month round-up, S.L.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

SLGray said:


> I released a new book yesterday, and would dearly love it if you could help me spread the word.
> 
> Here's a tweet you can use:
> 
> ...


Tweeted


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks so much you guys!


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

@SLGray - Tweeted your book. 

Hey guys! Echoes just got its 10th review on Amazon, and I've lowered the price to $0.99 to celebrate. Could you throw a tweet or two out there?

Echoes: http://amzn.to/1lUCwq5

Thanks!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Hey guys - Fallen is ranked:
#239 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy 
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

If you want to help spread the word that would be awesome!

Repin: http://www.pinterest.com/pin/122582421081848581/
FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=593987820688090&set=a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247
Twitter: #3 in #Free #Fantasy Fallen by @growwithstacy http://amzn.to/15JbkA0 #ParanormalRomance #GreatBookDeal #RomanticSuspense

Thanks so much!


----------



## tiffanycherney (Feb 18, 2014)

Tweeted and Repinned Stacy!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

tiffanycherney said:


> Tweeted and Repinned Stacy!


Thank you, Tiffany!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

tknite said:


> @SLGray - Tweeted your book.
> 
> Hey guys! Echoes just got its 10th review on Amazon, and I've lowered the price to $0.99 to celebrate. Could you throw a tweet or two out there?
> 
> ...


Therin, make it easy for us! Compose a tweet we can copy and paste, like Stacy did. 

Stacy, repinned, tweeted, and commented. Thanks for making it easy!


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Therin, make it easy for us! Compose a tweet we can copy and paste, like Stacy did.


This ^^^

I'm not tweeting or FB anything that is not already prepared, I'm evil like that!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Stacy, repinned, tweeted, and commented. Thanks for making it easy!


Thank you, Cherise!


----------



## tiffanycherney (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello again all,
I'm a couple days late on getting this out to this thread here, but I just released this past Friday the novella set in my epic fantasy universe Birthright Secrets- Kakri: A Birthright Secrets Story. It directly follows the events of Vengeance of Segennya yet is a stand alone adventure.

For those who like stuff made up for them to tweet out here's an attempt:
Kakri: A Birthright Secrets Story http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IUQ1BVS #epicfantasy, #novella Tale of Gods, Goddesses, magic and ancient mysteries.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

tiffanycherney said:


> Hello again all,
> I'm a couple days late on getting this out to this thread here, but I just released this past Friday the novella set in my epic fantasy universe Birthright Secrets- Kakri: A Birthright Secrets Story. It directly follows the events of Vengeance of Segennya yet is a stand alone adventure.
> 
> For those who like stuff made up for them to tweet out here's an attempt:
> ...


Tweeted!

I have followed what someone else says they are doing and started pinning some of my favorite covers from this thread with Pinterest. Very quick and easy.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

tiffanycherney said:


> Hello again all,
> I'm a couple days late on getting this out to this thread here, but I just released this past Friday the novella set in my epic fantasy universe Birthright Secrets- Kakri: A Birthright Secrets Story. It directly follows the events of Vengeance of Segennya yet is a stand alone adventure.
> 
> For those who like stuff made up for them to tweet out here's an attempt:
> ...


Tweeted


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello my friends! I'm promoting the redesign of my epic fantasy novel's cover and a $.99 sale until March 16. I'd love some help promoting it, if you have the time. Here's my link for Necropolis by Xina Marie Uhl: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EPYUXK/?tag=kbpst-20

Also, I'm wondering if there's a way to more easily help promote one another - kboards is great but it's hard to follow the thread. Or maybe it's just me? Perhaps we could come up with some sort of monthly list of promotions so that people could have one separate document to reference, rather than having to scroll through the threads. Would love a discussion of this.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

xinamarieuhl said:


> Hello my friends! I'm promoting the redesign of my epic fantasy novel's cover and a $.99 sale until March 16. I'd love some help promoting it, if you have the time. Here's my link for Necropolis by Xina Marie Uhl: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EPYUXK/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> Also, I'm wondering if there's a way to more easily help promote one another - kboards is great but it's hard to follow the thread. Or maybe it's just me? Perhaps we could come up with some sort of monthly list of promotions so that people could have one separate document to reference, rather than having to scroll through the threads. Would love a discussion of this.


Tweeted.

The easiest way to keep up with a thread is to click "notify" at the top of the page. It's on the right hand side directly above the thread title. You'll be sent an e-mail each time there's a new post to this thread, and the link in the e-mail will take you directly to the new post.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a few radical thoughts for making the thread more useful.

1. If you want us to help you promote something, post a link we can use, preferably one that is not already shortened.

2. Tell us a little about what you are promoting and why. If you want us to tweet/post with a specific angle, tell us that, or go crazy and give samples.

3. Don't announce it when you help out another thread participant. I'm sure these "tweeted" posts are smile-inducing to the beneficiary, but they are noise level to the rest of us.

I'm suggesting these things because the number of posts in this thread that have included actionable information has been pretty low. It's frustrating because I'd love to help out.


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Tweeted.
> 
> The easiest way to keep up with a thread is to click "notify" at the top of the page. It's on the right hand side directly above the thread title. You'll be sent an e-mail each time there's a new post to this thread, and the link in the e-mail will take you directly to the new post.


Doh! Thanks for this! I didn't even realize I could click on notify for this thread. Thank you! As you can tell, I haven't been here that long ... 

And thanks for the tweet!


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

DRMarvello said:


> I have a few radical thoughts for making the thread more useful.
> 
> 1. If you want us to help you promote something, post a link we can use, preferably one that is not already shortened.
> 
> ...


Great suggestions, DRM. Please forgive my ignorance, though - when you say not to post a link that's already been shortened, what does that mean? I was under the impression that the only links we could post were ones with the kboards.com affiliate code in them? Not sure if I'm just generally clueless about this ...

Yes, good point about the angle. I like that idea. I'm also curious about who promotes using what social media. I see that a lot of people are on twitter, which is great, but for myself I'm mostly on Facebook and Wordpress.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I second what DRMarvello posted, but in this simplified version.  My additions are in red.



DRMarvello said:


> 1. If you want us to help you promote something, give sample Tweets we can copy and paste or link to Facebook posts we can comment on or blog posts we can share on Facebook or Tweet. Be specific with what action you want us to take, if we choose to.
> 
> 3. Don't announce it when you help out another thread participant. I'm sure these "tweeted" posts are smile-inducing to the beneficiary, but they are noise level to the rest of us.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> The easiest way to keep up with a thread is to click "notify" at the top of the page. It's on the right hand side directly above the thread title. You'll be sent an e-mail each time there's a new post to this thread, and the link in the e-mail will take you directly to the new post.


Why didn't I know about this sooner? I'm going to start using that feature ASAP!

I also agree with Cherise's comments. If I can copy/paste a tweet, I will tweet it right away. It's a lot of work to have to come up with my own custom tweet.

Yesterday, I posted an interview with Cherise. Check it out: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/03/13/author-interview-cherise-kelley/ If you'd like to share it, I have share buttons on the post you can use.


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

Great feedback everyone! I'm a little less clueless now, lol. Okay, I'm going to try this again: Please help me publicize the $.99 sale of my epic fantasy novel, which runs from now until 3/16/2014 on Amazon.com. Here are a couple of pre-formatted ads:

Tweet: Tortured heroes, wily adversaries, assassins, demons, more! Epic adventure - original fantasy. $.99 'til Sat http://amzn.to/1koKx63

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/XinaMarieUhl (please comment or like the latest post)

Thanks!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

xinamarieuhl said:


> Great suggestions, DRM. Please forgive my ignorance, though - when you say not to post a link that's already been shortened, what does that mean? I was under the impression that the only links we could post were ones with the kboards.com affiliate code in them? Not sure if I'm just generally clueless about this ...


It looks like you've already figured this out, but shortened links are the ones that you get from a service like bit.ly (e.g. http://bit.ly/xxxyyy).

If you are linking to a book (as opposed to a blog post or something else), by all means feel free to include the KB affiliate code. 

Cherise: I am known for making things more complicated than they need to be. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

My book is shooting up the charts so help boost it!

Please Share This Now on Twitter:

Concealed Power is #FreebieFriday today! http://goo.gl/pIJyxh #Ebook #Fantasy #KristinCashore #TamoraPierce #RobinHobb #RT #Kindle

And please post to your facebook walls that my book is free on Amazon for the next 6 hours.

https://www.facebook.com/KylieJColt

It's currently #843 free on Amazon.

THANK YOU FELLOW FANTASY WRITERS!


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

*bump* 

PLEASEE!!!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Please comment on my most recent Facebook post:
https://www.facebook.com/cherise.kelley

Galactic Netcasts' Anessa Alana Magnus Moyenes said some really nice things about my books! WTAQ 97.5 FM in Green Bay, Wisconsin ran the episode on the air. A Google alert told me. I had no idea about any of it!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

This is great stuff, you guys. Actionable and fun! I picked up a couple of new books today, thanks to you all.

I recently published a guest post from SF/Fantasy writer L. Blankenship about the magic system for her series _Disciple_. I'd appreciate it if you would give it a tweet.

Twitter:
Love magic systems? Read about Kir-magic, the force behind L. Blankenship's Disciple series. http://ow.ly/uAlR8 @LBlankenship_sf

If you would like to see the post for yourself or link it elsewhere, here's the expanded link:
http://www.danielrmarvello.com/kir-magicthe-power-behind-l-blankenships-disciple-series/

FYI, my Fb page and Twitter account are in my siggy.

Thank you!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Please comment on my most recent Facebook post:
> https://www.facebook.com/cherise.kelley
> 
> Galactic Netcasts' Anessa Alana Magnus Moyenes said some really nice things about my books! WTAQ 97.5 FM in Green Bay, Wisconsin ran the episode on the air. A Google alert told me. I had no idea about any of it!


Wow! That is really cool!!!


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

DRMarvello said:


> This is great stuff, you guys. Actionable and fun! I picked up a couple of new books today, thanks to you all.
> 
> I recently published a guest post from SF/Fantasy writer L. Blankenship about the magic system for her series _Disciple_. I'd appreciate it if you would give it a tweet.
> 
> ...


Tweeted!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I have a new release:

Twitter: A Second Chance at Love #NewRelease Taken by @growwithstacy #99c #greatbookdeal #ParanormalRomance #VampireRomance goo.gl/NM1JmL

FB (like, comment or share): https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=599630623457143&set=a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247&type=1&stream_ref=10

Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/pin/122582421081998865/

Thank you!


----------



## MaggieAmada (Nov 12, 2012)

tiffanycherney said:


> Hello again all,
> I'm a couple days late on getting this out to this thread here, but I just released this past Friday the novella set in my epic fantasy universe Birthright Secrets- Kakri: A Birthright Secrets Story. It directly follows the events of Vengeance of Segennya yet is a stand alone adventure.
> 
> For those who like stuff made up for them to tweet out here's an attempt:
> ...


I sent a Tweet out for you. I'm starting a new pinterest board as well for Fantasy writers to share out. Good luck with your release.


----------



## MaggieAmada (Nov 12, 2012)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I have a new release:
> 
> Twitter: A Second Chance at Love #NewRelease Taken by @growwithstacy #99c #greatbookdeal #ParanormalRomance #VampireRomance goo.gl/NM1JmL
> 
> ...


Twitted and added to Pinterest. Good luck with your new release.


----------



## MaggieAmada (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello.

I have a new release, Demon Bonds, an Urban Fantasy novel about a demon woman fighting to survive murderous humans intent on hunting her kind and sexy demons with hidden agendas to figure out what kind of life she wants and whom she wants in it.

Twitter: Ginny Blackwell fights demons, vampires and humans to choose the life and the man she wants. http://amzn.to/1goNoqD

Pinterest: http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fd/b9/90/fdb990d5f73d64c6896a58ad104fcd50.jpg

I haven't posted to Facebook yet. I'll post that link when I do.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Stacy and Maggie, I'll add your books to the indie speculative fiction of the month round-up for March, which will go up on the 31st. 

Stacy is the only author who had a book in every single indie speculative fiction of the month feature to date. Your release schedule is pretty amazing.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I've tweeted everything new posted here.



CoraBuhlert said:


> Stacy and Maggie, I'll add your books to the indie speculative fiction of the month round-up for March, which will go up on the 31st.
> 
> Stacy is the only author who had a book in every single indie speculative fiction of the month feature to date. Your release schedule is pretty amazing.


Thanks, Cora!  I'm eager to turn this into a full time gig, so I'm working hard to make that happen.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for March is live. This time around, we have a whopping 23 books. Many of them are SF, but we have quite a bit of fantasy, too. Plus, most books are by KBers, so come and check it out:

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/03/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-march-2014/
http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/03/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-march-2014/

Tweets, shares, likes, +1 are appreciated.


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

Just found this thread now, via the Specfic High-five circle (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,173316.msg2586373.html#msg2586373), and would love to connect with more of the Fantasy authors here.

Missed the March roundup on Cora's blog, but I did publish the first in my fantasy series in mid-March:

*Brush With Darkness
*by Jamie Maltman
Arts Reborn: Book I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J3HOJ5I/?tag=kbpst-20

You inspired me to try my hand at a Tweet. (Really looking to start promotional efforts when I get book 3 out in the fall, for now I'm focused on production... like getting the draft of book 2 done. So close!)

What do you think?

*Tweetable*
Creativity is magic, but can Simon's Talent save the Republic of Pazh? Brush with Darkness by @jmaltman http://amzn.to/1h1O8T6 #fantasynovel

*Full Book Description:
*Creativity is magic, with imagination the only limit to its power. Yet others choose instead to channel the power of destruction. Or so the myths say. Neither has been seen in centuries--until now.

Simon Baroba joined the Pazian legions to make a name for himself, rejecting his father's failing business, and his late mother's faith.

Shadush leads the Scentari and lusts for revenge on the Pazian Republic that stole his people's land. And he will have it--through his mastery of the power of dark flames.

In the aftermath of Shadush's slaughter of the legion, Simon stumbles across his own buried creative abilities. As he explores the potential of his Talent with Elysia, the intriguing young woman who secretly creates sculptures of incredible beauty, Simon discovers much more about the evil magic he faces.

In order to save his friends, himself, and the entire Republic, Simon must navigate a treacherous maelstrom of political intrigue and shifting allegiances, torn between ambition and curiosity, duty and love.

ARTS REBORN is a new fantasy series set in the Republic of Pazh, home to diverse peoples and cultures, reminiscent of ancient Rome, Greece and the Mediterranean. It follows the story of the individuals touched by these opposing magical forces of artistic creation and malevolent destruction.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I can include your book in the next round-up, no problem, Jamie. I usally include some books I missed the previous month.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Welcome, Jaime! I have next to no experience with what makes a good tweet, but I tried my hand at tightening up the book description. I think it was giving away too much of the story! The idea is to tease, not to summarize. 



Jamie Maltman said:


> *Creativity is magic, with imagination the only limit to its power. *
> 
> Rejecting his father's failing business and his late mother's faith, Simon Baroba joins the Pazian legions to make a name for himself. Instead, he stumbles across his own buried creative abilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Welcome, Jaime! I have next to no experience with what makes a good tweet, but I tried my hand at tightening up the book description. I think it was giving away too much of the story! The idea is to tease, not to summarize.


I know what you mean, but I was strongly recommended by my beta readers to include Elysia in there to set up the "love" part of it. And the rest of it happens before you'd be finish reading the sample, some of it pretty quickly. There's a lot more plot to come.


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

I've recently started writing fantasy and would love a little push. I have a series, Song of the Ancestors, 3 books live out of 4 total, that hasn't gotten much traction. I set the first book Web of the Spider Queen to free at Smash, Barnes and Nobel, but Amazon won't set it free. It's stuck at 99 cent and no one is biting. I have done the old price matching note on the sales page and even had friend submit it to.... nada.
Any way, I would love to be part of Cora's round up or participate in a box set with someone.
Here's the amazon page for it:
http://amzn.com/B0077XXRMQ

I also have a stand alone Epic Fantasy novel "Possessing the Grimstone" which I adore. I just ran a promo on it last week at 1.99, Regularly 3.99. I did some paid ads for it and moved a bunch of copies, nothing outstanding, but it helped. I would love to have this in a boxed set or a group promo. 
Here that page:
http://amzn.com/B00B06RSVC


----------



## Shaun Dowdall (Mar 8, 2013)

Just released my very first book  Would be interested in getting involved with others in the future for cross promo.


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

Shaun Dowdall said:


> Just released my very first book  Would be interested in getting involved with others in the future for cross promo.


Nice to meet you on G+.


----------



## Shaun Dowdall (Mar 8, 2013)

Jamie Maltman said:


> Nice to meet you on G+.


Thanks, nice to meet you there


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Shaun, I can add your book to the April Indie Spec Fic of the Month round-up. BTW, is your book called _Rebirth_ or _A Thousand Hearts_?

John, I'd be happy to add one of your books to the round-up as well. However, the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up is for newly released books, i.e. books released in April and - in case I missed them before - March 2014. The books you linked to are older releases, but if you have a new release, let me know.


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Ah thanks Cora, I didn't realize that.  I don't have anything new in Fantasy for this month, but I plan to have an all new release in about another month or so. I'll have to keep this in mind.
Thank you!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Would anyone like to participate in the Writer's Process Blog Tour?  The "tour" involves answering these 4 questions about your writing process:

1.  What am I working on?
2.  How does my work differ from others of its genre?
3.  Why do I write what I do?
4.  How does my writing process work?

And tagging two other authors. (We were going with three, but things were getting out of control fast!) I've set up a spreadsheet to schedule any Kindle Board spec fix authors who want to participate in the tour, and I'll keep it going as long as we get enough sign ups to keep the tagging going.

The posts are on Mondays and the next available post date is May 12th. 

Please message me with your email address and blog address, if you're interested! Thanks!!!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

JGrover said:


> Ah thanks Cora, I didn't realize that. I don't have anything new in Fantasy for this month, but I plan to have an all new release in about another month or so. I'll have to keep this in mind.
> Thank you!


Horror or SF are fine as well, as long as it falls under speculative fiction.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey guys! My short story collection, The Deadly Seven, is finally done and it's got a release date: May 9, 2014! Check out the sweet cover our own cagnes did for me:










Until release day, though, you can enter its GoodReads giveaway for a free copy. I'd be honored if you'd enter: https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/88760-the-deadly-seven. Thanks guys! I'll see you when the book's out!


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you Cora! I do have a new horror release, came out on 3/21.

The Fetch is a horror/occult thriller. Here's the sales page: http://amzn.com/B00J6HJXMY

I would love to have that title added.

Thank you,
John


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

John, I'll put _The Fetch_ in the April round-up. I like to present a good mix of works and I'm usually a bit short on horror.

Kyoko, yours will go in the May round-up. Great cover BTW.


----------



## Shaun Dowdall (Mar 8, 2013)

Cora the book is called Rebirth, the series is A Thousand Hearts


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

I've scrolled past this thread a lot but decided that it's time to click in and say hello. 

My novella is sort of fantasy, but my WIP definitely is. I hope to have at least book 1 (of 5) out by the end of this year, and roll the others out in rapid succession. I'm drafting the whole thing before I publish anything, to better fix any cross-book story issues.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Welcome, Amelia!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Shaun Dowdall said:


> Cora the book is called Rebirth, the series is A Thousand Hearts


Thanks. I just wanted to clarify, so I don't accidentally get the title of your book wrong.

And a hearty welcome to Amelia.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

Just poking my head in to say hi. Published my debut, a novella, 2-3 weeks ago. It's traditional fantasy, YA style. If I come up with any ways to contribute, I'll holler!

ETA: Forgot to say hi.

Hi!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll include your novella in the April Indie Spec Fic of the Month round-up as well, Ronny. Love the paper cut-out look cover BTW.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I'll include your novella in the April Indie Spec Fic of the Month round-up as well, Ronny. Love the paper cut-out look cover BTW.


 Thank you! The cover is my saving grace... unfortunately, I had to put words behind it.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Just touching base in here. Been so busy writing I haven't been doing much promoting, but I'm hoping to have a bit more time to hang around this month.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for April is up. Again, we have a wide variety of exciting new books, so check it out:

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/04/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-april-2014/
http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/04/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-april-2014/

As always, tweets, likes, shares, +1 are appreciated.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, Cora, that is lovely. Thank you!!! I'll blast it as soon as I get home


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

Great job Cora! I've already tweeted and G+ed, and will add a blog link as well.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Tweeted and G+ it, Cora. Some lovely covers in this month!  

I'd really appreciate any mentions/tweets for my Fantasy Romance, Twin Curse, which is free today. It's currently at 51 free in the kindle store, which is pretty exciting! 

Tweet below if you want to copy and paste. Thanks!

Born together, wed together. How is she going to get out of this one? TWIN CURSE amazon.com/dp/B00H839OJA #Free #ebook #romance


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the Tweets and +1, Jamie and Rinelle.

Just tweeted for free book, Rinelle.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Cora.


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for April is up. Again, we have a wide variety of exciting new books, so check it out:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/04/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-april-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/04/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-april-2014/
> ...


Just tweeted: "Indie Spec Fiction roundup for April http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/04/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-april-2014/ #fantasy #scifi"

Yeah, didn't shorten the link because.

Are there better hash tags to use?

I'm probably never going to tweet books I haven't read yet (sorry!), but I'm happy to tweet roundups of books or something more than just a book (events, awards, etc.).


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tweet, Sandra.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Whoa, I've been trying to figure out the source of my sudden windfall of DLs all day. You rock hardcore, Cora! Tweeting incoming!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad to have been of service.


----------



## Cat Amesbury (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry I missed this- thanks so much, Cora. I'll make sure to put this in my blog post tomorrow. This is very much appreciated!


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Evening, friends! I have some exciting news! Or news I hope is exciting...

My PNR short story collection, The Deadly Seven, is coming out this Friday. As a result, I have some awesome stuff going on that I hope you'd like to participate in (and promote, if you feel so inclined).

1) I am currently offering ARCs to anyone for free in exchange for an honest review. If you're interested, PM me. 
2) There is a Goodreads giveaway underway that ends May 9th. Enter here: https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/88760-the-deadly-seven
3) I'm having a virtual book launch party, in which I'll be giving out free copies of TDS as well as my first novel, The Black Parade. Join us here: https://www.facebook.com/events/246373468898771/

I'm also still abysmal at promoting my work, so any tips for release day would be a God-send. I'm drowning. Send help.


----------



## Shaun Dowdall (Mar 8, 2013)

Tweeted, G+ and Facebooked


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I have a new box set that is only 99c for a release sale. It has bonus content at the end too.

If you'd like to tweet, here's one you can use: 
#NewRelease The Transformed #BoxSet by @growwithstacy Release #Sale #99c http://ctt.ec/5Kq5Z+ #series #amreading #ParanormalRomance

Thanks so much!


----------



## twilcox (Oct 16, 2012)

@kyokominamino SWEET cover!!


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey there, fellow authors!

My paranormal romance/urban fantasy short story collection, The Deadly Seven, launched today. You can grab a copy for free right here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K706A5M/

You can also get the first book in the series, The Black Parade, for free on Smashwords right now: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/340296

Lastly, we're having a virtual launch party on Facebook where you can win all sorts of prizes from now until 9pm EST. Join us, if you feel so inclined: https://www.facebook.com/events/246373468898771/

Thanks and have a fantastic day.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

twilcox said:


> @kyokominamino SWEET cover!!


Thanks! I'm glad you like it. It was designed by one of our own, Cagnes. =3


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Tweeted your new release, Kyoko, and will also include it in the indie spec fic of the month round-up.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Just a question: Yesterday I was looking at a Goodreads list of best fantasy series, or something like that. 

I woke up in the middle of the night wondering if anyone has done an epic fantasy version of WTRAFSOG (or whatever it's called) along the lines of "What to read after Game of Thrones/LoTR." Does such a thing exist? I wouldn't be interested in making that website myself, but I would appreciate it if someone else did!


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

Has everyone seen this post in "The SPECULATIVE FICTION high-five circle" thread? This is exactly the kind of thing I want to tweet.



heidi_g said:


> Oh, yes! I'm excited about THE KINDLE BOARDS SPEC FIC CHAIN of the popular WRITING PROCESS BLOG TOUR!!!!! I can see some others have added their comments, and I just wanted to start a list AND.... Get some more folks to sign up, because it's going REALLY WELL. And I am LOVING reading all these posts. We have amazing authors here on the Kindle Boards
> 
> So far, we've got these posts in the past four weeks:
> 
> ...


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Sandra, Thanks for spreading the word about The Writing Process Blog Tour. I hope more people sign up. It's just been amazing so far. And if anyone wants to tweet the links, I've notice people on twitter are using #WritingProcessBlogHop.

So... if anyone is interested in joining the fun, pm me. Available dates are: June 9th and June 16th, then from July 7th forward!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello - I'd like to join this thread, if that's ok.

I've got two fantasy books out there and another one on the way. They are part of a series all set in the same 'verse with elements from Jewish folklore.

They're quite quirky - the heroine starts as a teenage girl, and the story follows her and her relatives as they visit the underworld, face-off with dodgy mediaeval war-lords and fight demons on steam trains.

The first book is called 'Children of the Shaman'.

I'm not sure whether this thread is still live and what I can do?


----------



## Eric Guindon (Jan 6, 2014)

ameliasmith said:


> Just a question: Yesterday I was looking at a Goodreads list of best fantasy series, or something like that.
> 
> I woke up in the middle of the night wondering if anyone has done an epic fantasy version of WTRAFSOG (or whatever it's called) along the lines of "What to read after Game of Thrones/LoTR." Does such a thing exist? I wouldn't be interested in making that website myself, but I would appreciate it if someone else did!


I don't think I've ever heard of such an endeavour. I'd participate in something like that.

Eric.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

heidi_g said:


> Sandra, Thanks for spreading the word about The Writing Process Blog Tour. I hope more people sign up. It's just been amazing so far. And if anyone wants to tweet the links, I've notice people on twitter are using #WritingProcessBlogHop.
> 
> So... if anyone is interested in joining the fun, pm me. Available dates are: June 9th and June 16th, then from July 7th forward!


I will have to consider this. I need to look at what people are posting to get an idea, but "writing process" is something I could jump on. Hopefully I still remeber this thought when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Putting a shout out for new releases!

If you've released any Speculative Fiction in the past thirty days, and would like it to be featured on the new Speculative Fiction showcase at www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com please send:

A cover jpg, genre, book description, excerpt to entice readers, author pic, author bio, and links (I suggest including buy links) to [email protected] 

Thanks for understanding I can't hunt all this stuff down on the internet for all the entries!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I just crossposted the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for May to my personal and publisher blog:

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/
http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/

Again, there are many books by KBoarders included. I also gave a shout-out to Heidi's Speculative Fiction Showcase.

As always, tweets, likes, shares, etc... are appreciated. And if you have a new speculative fiction book coming out in June, feel free to let me know.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I just crossposted the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for May to my personal and publisher blog:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/
> ...


Cora - very happy to tweet, share on FB etc. I may have a new book coming out in June - am waiting for it to be formatted as an eBook.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I just crossposted the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for May to my personal and publisher blog:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/
> ...


Haha, just checked the post, Cora, and I guess you already got me! Though I don't remember mentioning it  Thanks! I'll see about retweets and the like.

Also, I've another one in June! (see #3 below) GRACIAS!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd be pleased to include your new books, Jessie. Just let me know when it's up.

Ronny, I noticed the new cover in your sig, so I included it. I'll include your new one in the June round-up. I love your covers BTW.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey, guys. I'm a fantasy person. I get a couple of sales a month sometimes, and don't really know what to do to get it going (except that I'm releasing a second book in the next few months).

I also started a new blog recently, which I'd like to appeal more to readers and will therefore have more of my own thoughts and experiences rather writing advice.

So hi. Maybe we can cross-promote at some point.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I'd be pleased to include your new books, Jessie. Just let me know when it's up.


Thank you, Cora, that's great.

Hello Ryan - you should check out the Speculative Fiction High Five circle thread too


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Ronny, I noticed the new cover in your sig, so I included it. I'll include your new one in the June round-up. I love your covers BTW.


Thanks!  And thanks again!  I don't want to spam her, but www.erinmaala.com, she does the coolest work.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, Jessie. Will do.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey, guys!

Today is the last day for my blog tour, and I'd really like to finish strong. If you can, please share my Facebook page because it has a masterlist of all the stops The Deadly Seven has made since May 26th, and you can still enter to win a free copy of either the eBook or the paperback as well. The link is here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/She-Who-Writes-Monsters/161227150647087. Seriously, it'd be a big help. The next book is due July 22nd, so I want to spread my roots as far as I can before then. I'm going to try and get first book, The Black Parade, into Bookbub before then and get some more eyes on it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

kyokominamino said:


> If you can, please share my Facebook page because it has a masterlist of all the stops The Deadly Seven has made since May 26th, and you can still enter to win a free copy of either the eBook or the paperback as well. The link is here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/She-Who-Writes-Monsters/161227150647087


I visited your Facebook page, and the stops are listed out of sequence with some missing. (Plus it takes a bit of scrolling to find them among the noise. I really do absolutely and completely hate Facebook.  )

Is there a single post on your blog listing all the links in order?


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I just crossposted the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for May to my personal and publisher blog:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/


Tweeted one link now, the other link scheduled for next week.

I enjoy reading the roundup of new books, too. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Eric Guindon (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm not sure if this is already in the works or not, so please let me know if it is, but does anyone have any interest in getting together with other indie authors to put out a fantasy-oriented bundle? Something like 10 books from 10 authors for 99 cents. If no else is organizing this, I'd consider putting it together. If someone already is, then I'd gladly join in on the fun.

Eric.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Eric Guindon said:


> I'm not sure if this is already in the works or not, so please let me know if it is, but does anyone have any interest in getting together with other indie authors to put out a fantasy-oriented bundle? Something like 10 books from 10 authors for 99 cents. If no else is organizing this, I'd consider putting it together. If someone already is, then I'd gladly join in on the fun.


I've done bundles like that before and am interested in participating again.

I have a new release today.
Tweetable: #NewRelease Paranormal Romantic Suspense: Duplicity by @growwithstacy http://amzn.to/1kdz3PZ


----------



## Eric Guindon (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats on the new release, Stacy!

When you did the multi-author bundles before, who organized them? I've been messaging some authors with books that showed up in my also-boughts to see if they would be interested in getting together, it seemed like a good idea.  Any tips or info from anyone who has done this sort of thing before would be appreciated.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

TOS.


----------



## Eric Guindon (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Judy,

Regarding novellas, I think it depends on what everyone else is contributing and the flexibility of the organizers. I'd be open to novellas being included.

Eric.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey all,

I think one of the most overlooked facets when KBoarders share their promo results (and general successes) is Genre. Even if a promo site has 100k subscribers, it's not that great for me if only 1k are fantasy readers (or whatever). 

Since this thread is about genre, I thought perhaps we could commit to sharing our Fantasy results in this thread. EG If I'm trying to decide whether or not a Kindle Books & Tips promo is worth it for my fantasy book, it's not gonna help me to read all the great results that Thriller & Romance writers are getting. Nomsayin?

I don't have anything specific lined up to report, but to get something started, while promoting a non-discounted $0.99 novella, I've done the best with FKB&T (~20 sales), done well with BargainBooksy (~15-20) done well with eBooksoda (~5), not-so-well with KBoards blog (~5-10), poorly with Fussy Librarian (~0-2).


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

I published my first of a fantasy series The Tales of Reagul: A Season of Kings (also in my sig). Like others have stated before, I'm really struggling with what is necessary to get word out for this. Most of my previous works have been either straight science fiction or mystery/suspense.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

Ronny K said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I think one of the most overlooked facets when KBoarders share their promo results (and general successes) is Genre. Even if a promo site has 100k subscribers, it's not that great for me if only 1k are fantasy readers (or whatever).
> 
> ...


Best I've done is with ENT with 60 sales, so far. And yep, that's fantasy.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

My official release of my very first book is this Friday the 13th (though the kindle version has been up since yesterday...shhhhh...soft launch  )

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KVU299O










What is ENT? - I've heard it before but can't remember. I'm searching for promos that work too - I'm trying a Bknights fiverr thing.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I officially released the second book in my Law of Eight Series on Monday. I could definitely use any promotional help I can get:









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KO1L0TK


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Sandra K. Williams said:


> I visited your Facebook page, and the stops are listed out of sequence with some missing. (Plus it takes a bit of scrolling to find them among the noise. I really do absolutely and completely hate Facebook.  )
> 
> Is there a single post on your blog listing all the links in order?


Yep! Here you go: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-deadly-seven-blog-tour-round-up/

Sorry for the delayed response. Been running around like a zombie chicken with its head dangling to one side.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey, guys!

I just revealed the plot and book blurb for my upcoming sequel novel, She Who Fights Monsters. The cover isn't ready yet, but I'd be delighted if anyone wanted to share the link: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/she-who-fights-monsters-plot-reveal/

Plus, my books are now both just .99 cents! If you feel so inclined, you can share that as well: http://www.amazon.com/Kyoko-M/e/B00E3K172S/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Thanks!


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

kyokominamino said:


> Yep! Here you go: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-deadly-seven-blog-tour-round-up/


Thanks. That was an interesting series of posts, particularly the one where you mentioned Dante's Inferno.

When you have time, it would be great if you could share whether you found it worthwhile.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Sandra K. Williams said:


> Thanks. That was an interesting series of posts, particularly the one where you mentioned Dante's Inferno.
> 
> When you have time, it would be great if you could share whether you found it worthwhile.


Whether I found what worthwhile? The blog tour itself or the research going into the series?


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

kyokominamino said:


> Whether I found what worthwhile? The blog tour itself or the research going into the series?


Sorry to be unclear.  The blog tour. The research is always worthwhile, isn't it? Or at least fun.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Evening, folks! Just wanted to let you know that tonight is the last day my PNR short story collection will be free until July 22. Feel free to snag yourself a copy here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K706A5M/

Thanks!


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey, guys! I'm having a Battle of the Book Covers for my upcoming sequel novel, She Who Fights Monsters, and I'd be honored if you guys popped by the thread and voted.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,188106.25.html

Thanks a lot! She Who Fights Monsters will be out July 22, 2014. I will post a link when all the fun stuff gets started.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Indie Speculative Fiction Round-up for June is up, featuring a stunning 29 books, many of them by KBers, so check it out:

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/06/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-june-2014/
http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/06/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-june-2014/

As always, likes, shares, tweets, +1 etc... are appreciated. And if you've got a new work of speculative fiction coming out in July, let me know.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction Round-up for June is up, featuring a stunning 29 books, many of them by KBers, so check it out:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/06/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-june-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/06/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-june-2014/
> ...


Thanks for featuring me. Just one correction, though: You have the first book in my series erroneously listed as "Shadows of the Stonechaser." It's actually "Secrets of the Stonechaser."

Thanks again!

ETA: Just retweeted, will tweet it again tomorrow during peak hours.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for putting that together, Cora! Looks like a great set of reads.  Shared on my social media.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry for the mistake, Nicholas. No idea how that happened, since I'm always careful to doublecheck titles and author names. However, it's corrected now.

Thanks for the shares, Stacy. I think you've been the most frequently featured author in the round-up due to your amazing release schedule.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey, guys! My new urban fantasy novel, She Who Fights Monsters, is now on Goodreads! Please be dears and add it to your To Be Read list. I will post again once the giveaway is live.










https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/22595443-she-who-fights-monsters


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Sandra K. Williams said:


> Sorry to be unclear.  The blog tour. The research is always worthwhile, isn't it? Or at least fun.


Hmm...this time around, I actually was a bit disappointed in terms of the bloggers. Two of them signed up to do reviews and didn't do them, but the reverse is that I did actually get quite a few Facebook likes, so that's cool. I'd say yes more than no, but I was let down enough that I want to look for another company for my next blog tour since this one fizzled more than it popped.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

The giveaway for my book, mentioned directly above, is here! Whoo hoo! Even sooner than I thought. I'd be eternally grateful if you guys felt like sharing the link:

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/98263-she-who-fights-monsters

Thanks!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I released Hidden Intentions. It's a standalone in my Transformed series - and one of my favorites. It's a great place to jump in as it's not necessary to have read any of the other books in the series.

Tweetable: New Release! Do you believe in second chances? Hidden Intentions by @growwithstacy http://amzn.to/THxX9z #ParanormalRomance

Have a great week!


----------

